# Cruisin' - by BBWSrule (~BBW, Eating, ~SWG)



## bbwsrule (Apr 14, 2012)

*~BBW, Eating, ~SWG, * - eating a lot on a cruise brings predictable results.

[Auhor's note: Here is the start of a new story. Comments welcome. I'm not sure if I'm following all the formatting rules but here goes...]

*Crusin'
by BBWSrule*​
Hand in hand they walked, our blissful newlyweds. She was about 5' 6" and -- for those of us who appreciate a fuller figure -- drop dead gorgeous. She was maybe late 20's with a beautiful but full face. She had a moderate double chin, medium length blond locks, and deep blue eyes. They sparkled when she looked into the gaze of her beloved.

She was proportionate with a medium sized pot belly. Her breasts were full and stuck out more than her belly. Nice cleavage too. She had perfectly rounded hips and a deliciously contoured full rump. Looking through her white top you could see the outline of her sexy black bra. The top was a little tight so you could a few small rolls of fat.

Her husband was about the same age, handsome and well dressed. He had on a crisp shirt, top 3rd of the buttons undone. Well-pressed slacks and new loafers. He had long blond hair and was muscular, the type that turned heads as he walked by. But, he had eyes only for his wife. Let's say I was enjoying the scenery immensely even though I felt wistful that it wasn't me holding her hand.

I lost track of them for a bit as I checked in to my room. Then at Orientation I saw them again, sitting side-by-side. He had his arm around her waist and gave her a little peck on the cheek. She turned to him and gave him a deep kiss.

The MC came on and welcomed us to the cruise. After certain details I didn't really pay attention to, he said "the food here is so good that you enter as passengers and leave as freight. The average passenger gains a pound a day".

I had no plans to gain weight on this cruise, but I wondered what her plans, or lack of plans, might result in on this trip. I was getting quite firm thinking about it. Off to the room for a nap.

I was in the 5:00 sitting for the evening meal. Seats were preassigned and to my absolute delight my favorite couple were at my table. I sat right across from her, with husband to her right. I was struggling with how to introduce myself when she said "I'm Annette and this is my husband Woody". 

She had a beautiful smile and exuded confidence. I thought to myself _"I'm sure he is woody with you!" _and cracked a smile but no one else knew why.

"Hi Annette and Woody, I'm Ben". The other people at the table were mostly older and not conversational so we mostly talked to each other. They were from Naples, myself from Tampa. They just got married a few days ago and were taking a 3-week cruise for their honeymoon. 

_"Wonder what that will do his honey's moon?"_ I thought to myself. Good thing our thoughts are private.

The meal started uneventfully, with salad and some type of soup. I tried not to stare as I watched to see how much she ate. She put it away but nothing especially notable. Then came the Entrees. I had free-range chicken, very delicious. They had ordered some appetizers, Quesadillas and some wings.

Annette was eating the lion's share. Then came her Entree -- a 32 ounce Ribeye! I was lucky if I could do an 8 ouncer. Dirty job but someone has to do it!

I was eating my meal slowly and in that time she had polished off the steak and a huge baked potato slathered with all the fixins'. I thought to myself "Wow" and realized that she was feeding herself without any particular encouragement from her husband. I wondered what he would think about it but of course didn't ask. He was very affectionate to her.

Then came the desserts. I just wanted berries but she had 3 desserts in front of her! There was "death by Chocolate" cake, Blueberry Cheescake, and a Banana Split. Before I could get my mind around how many calories she was ingesting in this meal she had polished off half of it. Woody was taking a few bites but for the most part was letting her go at it. It was very difficult to follow what she was saying between bites, about this and that. I was just too mesmerized by her eating prowess.

Finally dinner was over. Annette got up and I couldn't believe my eyes. Her belly now stuck out as far as her breasts, maybe 2 or 3 inches more than before dinner. When I first saw her I guessed her to be around 220 but she looked like she had gained at least 5 pounds. Maybe an illusion but a fun one...

I was very impressed by not only her confidence and personality, but by the fact that there were no apologizing or self-conscious remarks about how much she ate or how fat she was. That was HOT! Woody put his arm around her waist, which was straining the fabric considerably more than before dinner. Again, if it mattered to him he didn't show it. 

"Good night. It was really nice meeting you and I hope you enjoy your cruise". It was a bit lame but it was all I could think of to say.

I went on my own way, wondering if I could find distraction in the stuff you do solo on a cruise. I went to the mediocre Broadway show and was getting sleepy enough for a good night's sleep. I was excited thinking about what tomorrow might bring. I'm sure you're ahead of me on that one!

To be continued?

(Of course! Continued in post 5 of this thread)


----------



## mdy73 (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh yes, please, continue. It looks very good...


----------



## bbwsrule (Apr 14, 2012)

mdy73 said:


> Oh yes, please, continue. It looks very good...



Thanks! I'll do so when I get a moment.


----------



## Raider X (Apr 14, 2012)

So far, so good! I wonder what's going to happen to all three of them?


----------



## bbwsrule (Apr 14, 2012)

*Cruisin' Part II*

Out at sea. Maybe I should have thought about this a bit more before booking the cruise. Sleep was a bit short, wobbling around in my bed. Then it hits me -- I remember last night and am getting very excited about what today will bring for Annette. I see that breakfast will start soon so I get ready quickly -- don't want to miss anything.

I arrive at our table and there they are, giving me a warm greeting. Damn! I gotta find me a woman like this! In the meantime I will get as much vicarious pleasure as I can. Annette has on a white sundress, low cut to show a bit more cleavage than last night. She's sitting down so I can't tell if she is as big as she seemed after dinner but I'm eagerly awaiting a profile shot. Later.

I just want some cereal and fruit. Might get a couple of poached eggs. Annette and Woody start with a plate like Denny's "grand slam" -- 3 fried eggs, hash browns, 2 sausage patties. Woody picks at his food but Annette devours hers with a relish. I can see from her facial expressions that she REALLY enjoys eating! She then is served a plate of bacon, I'd say almost a rasher (always wanted to say that, not sure how much that is!). She manages to mix it in with the other food for taste I suppose...

She's already eaten more than I will eat today but it appears that was just a first course. Woody leans back in his chair, head in hand. This is after spending about 15 minutes giving her a slow back massage. Annette now is served a big stack of waffles, butter piled high. She takes the syrup (about 1/3 full), Boysenberry I'd guess, and nearly empties it on her waffles. She appears to slow a bit, ready for some conversation between bites.

"Tell me Ben, are you married?". I tell her no, I was once but no more. I'm definitely in the market. She has seemed very intrigued by me, very flattering. 

"What type of girl are you looking for?". 

That was a fat fast ball right down the middle of the plate, so I was happy to give the honest answer
"someone just like you".

Woody cracked a small knowing smile. Annette seemed to blush a bit. "Why thank you, Ben! As you can see, I'm taken. But my sister is joining us in Miami. Maybe I can introduce you..."

This prospect was too exciting to even contemplate! I realize that I had lost track of her eating for a few minutes and notice that she is down to about 1/2 a waffle. Amazing! I wonder if there will be more. There is a bit more -- a chocolate shake. While she is sipping this I ask about her sister. I learn that she is a couple of years older, 32, which is a good thing because I'm in my late 30's. Annette sings her sister's praises, telling me that she helped raise her and she is so lucky to be her sister. I can see a little tear well up in her eyes.

Then Annette admits "my sister taught me to love and appreciate life. And, she taught me to enjoy food. Fortunately I found the man of my dreams who sees things the way I do." 

With that she turned and gave Woody a gentle caress on the cheek and a deep kiss. "Her name is Nancy and if you like me you'll LOVE her!".

I was getting so excited and nervous that I stumbled over my words a bit, thanking her so much and telling her how thrilled I was to get to meet Nancy.
With that Annette stood up from her chair and figuring out my proclivities quite easily she gave me a nice side shot. She let her belly out fully. What a transformation in just two meals! She looked like she was about 5 months pregnant. 

"We'll be at the pool before lunch" she said, and gave me a wink.

Off they walked, hand in hand. He caressed her rump, which had grown a bit as well but the dress wasn't tight enough to see dimples. Off to take a blissful nap, getting ready for the pool later that morning.

(Continued in post 7 of his thread)


----------



## bbwsrule (Apr 14, 2012)

Raider X said:


> So far, so good! I wonder what's going to happen to all three of them?



Thanks. There is now a Part II...


----------



## bbwsrule (Apr 16, 2012)

*Cruisin' Part III*

On to the pool I go, Cosmopolitan in hand. I bring a robe just in case I need to hide a stiffy, a reasonable prospect. It is getting hot in the Florida sun and I'm ready for more heat.

I look around but I don't see Annette right away. I peruse the other femmes and many are cute but don't get me going like she does. I get a table in the shade with my drink when I feel a pinch on my hiney. I turn around and of course it is Annette. What a flirt! She has a drink as well, maybe a Martini.
She's wearing a one-piece swimsuit which allows me to see her luxurious thighs. Nice and creamy and full with a bit of cellulite. The leg holes in the suit aren't quite big enough for the tops of her legs, implying that her legs have grown recently. Imagine that.

"Well hello you. Where's Woody?" 

"He loves those Art auctions they have. He told me to go have fun at the pool so here I am". My eyes peruse the rest of her lovely figure. Hips a bit wider than before. The contours of her awesome belly are more clear to me now. She has one of my favorite shapes, full starting just below the breasts and rounding out then coming back sharply not too far below the belly button. It isn't enormous, just nice and full. Of course this will change if she keeps eating like this.

I can't resist an effort to help her along. "Can I get you something? It would be my pleasure". 

She replied "Sure. Surprise me."

I called the waiter and asked for a 6-scoop Ice Cream Sundae with triple chocolate sauce. At that point I had to close my robe and it caught Annette's attention. She said "I guess it is only fair that you should enjoy my meal as much as I will" and gave me a little knowing smile.

I'm normally a bit shy and reserved but she was making me feel more and more relaxed. While waiting for the Sundae I noticed that she had some nice rolls, maybe 4 on each side. Her breasts were fuller, like a mother ready to give milk. I was ready to suckle! But I had to keep all of this a fantasy, at least with Annette. She obviously loved how I reacted to her. It was a bit uncomfortable that I thought she could read my mind but it was exciting at the same time.

The Sundae arrived and she offered me a bite. I said "no thanks. As much as you enjoy eating I want you to have every morsel". She went at it with her usual vigor. I couldn't resist asking "you're on this cruise for 3 weeks. Did you bring enough to wear?" 

Catching my meaning immediately she said "I brought 5 sizes of clothes. I'll let you know each time I need an upgrade."

I was expecting to wake from this dream any moment but I pinched myself and it hurt. This was real!

I looked up from my daydreamy thoughts to see that the Sundae had disappeared. It was almost lunch time so I said "I hope I didn't ruin your appetite for lunch". 

She replied "does it look like I EVER miss a meal? No way!"

As she walked off I noticed a little waddle I had not seen before. She turned back to see me watching. She smiled and shimmied her hind end. I felt a rush as I saw her hips undulate up and down. 

"Poetry in motion" I called out. 

"Thanks sweetie" she said and went out of sight. I got up to get ready for lunch myself. We would be pulling into Miami this afternoon and I was hoping the sight of Annette would help Nancy know my preferences intuitively. Or because Annette told her. I didn't really care. This whole thing was too good to be true. No shuffleboard for me!


----------



## bbwsrule (Apr 16, 2012)

*Cruisin' part IV*

Got dressed quickly; off to lunch. Annette and Woody were there of course.

She was wearing a tight-fitting dress and I could see for the first time a tube-shaped roll that went around from love handle, under her breasts to love handle. Her cheeks were a bit fuller. Her hair was pulled back and she looked radiant. She was obviously very happy. Woody was massaging her hips and rump with long slow strokes from one side to the other.

Woody said "I heard you took good care of my babe this morning. I want to thank you." 

Wonder if she gave him the details of her meal in enticing terms. Didn't feel comfortable getting that personal with them at this point. "It was my pleasure. Anything to help out."

We ordered our lunch. I just wanted a small steak and salad. Annette ate similar foods, just enormous quantities.

She was served 4 heaping platefuls of food: pork chops, Italian sausage, creamed spinach, mashed potatoes and gravy, various salads and vegetables also. I ate slowly and her rate of eating was amazing, even though she was doing it classily and not perceptibly wolfing it all down.

Annette was, deftly between bites, letting me know how excited she was about introducing her sister to me. She did ask a couple of personal questions but from her it all seemed so natural. Yes, I was independent financially. She said her sister had just been laid off from her job and could only afford to join the Cruise for a couple of days. She smiled and offered "but if you hit it off I'm sure she could be persuaded to stay the rest of the cruise. I spoke to her on the phone just before lunch and she is SO EXCITED to meet you!".

So it was clear: if we hit it off and I could afford her, she was mine. Never been so excited about someone I not yet met.

Of course dessert followed. I was done but I watched in amazement again at what Annette consumed: a piece of cherry pie, another sundae piled high with chocolate and caramel sauce and lots of nuts, and a piece of chocolate cake, the massive size that you only get in top class restaurants. It was twice as high and twice as wide as even a normal large piece of cake. Woody had maybe 4 bites out of all of it.

It was a little after 1:00 and we arrived in Miami at 3:00. Annette stood up and her belly was now huge. The dress was too tight and it showed a deep belly button and more rolls of fat below the main big roll just below her breasts. I'd swear it was intentional as she swayed back and forth, letting her belly jiggle and undulate. Woody, usually fairly quiet, patted her belly and said "time for the next size up, honey."

"See you at 3:00 to meet the Miami passengers!" said Annette.

At this point they walked off, hand in hand. Her backside was clearly visible and I could see her thighs, thicker than ever, rubbing together a bit. She had another sexy bra on that was visible see-through. This time it dug deeply into her sides, with the big roll beneath and a smaller side-fat roll above. She badly needed a bigger bra but I'm sure she had one ready! Her butt was more sphere shaped than before and as she walked, each cheek went down then up like you see with many BBW's. She turned quickly to give me a wink and one last profile shot of her swelling breasts and increasingly big belly.

Off to get ready to meet Nancy!


----------



## bbwsrule (Apr 19, 2012)

*Cruisin' Part V*

Miami. Never was excited about visiting it before but obviously this was going to be different. It was a picture-perfect sunny day as we rolled into the harbor.

I was standing next to Annette and Woody, looking over the bow as we came in. Annette had gone up a size in clothes (she whispered as much in my ear) but they were still tight. She had on a sleeveless top and she leaned forward, elbows on the railing. Her arms were deliciously full. The top was seethru again, this time she had on a pink bra that went across her fuller back (it looked to be a couple of inches wider but I wasn't sure) nestling between her two rolls around her more pendulous breasts. It wasn't as tight a fit so the bra had obviously been upsized as well.

Her belly, pulled by gravity, looked like a huge ball. She was developing a crease between her lowest belly "jut" just below her belly button. Every contour was magically displayed by her dress. It went, upwards, hips, 3 rolls, then the big "tube" roll below here breasts, then a big compressed roll above her bra just below her arm. Woody was massaging her derriere which seemed to be firm but dotted with cellulite. Every now and then he would jiggle her hips then give them a deep massage as well. Her panties came out from the center of her back, supported by the protuberance of her cheeks.

I was so mesmerized by all of this that I was startled as we came to a jerking stop. We're here! Annette got out her cell phone and called her sister. She said "I've got your hot new boyfriend right here. Ben, someone wants to say hi" 

With that she handed me the phone. I just said "I'm speechless.
Your sister is beyond marvelous and I can't wait to meet you". 

"Feeling is mutual, honey" she said in the sweetest of voices. Damn!!!

Then, I see her boarding the ship. I'll leave that moment to your imaginations until the next installment.


----------



## bbwsrule (Apr 20, 2012)

*Cruisin' Part VI*

The new Miami passengers were walking up the plank. A lot of floral shirts, binoculars and sunglasses. And, Nancy. Wow is she beautiful! She looks just like Annette but I'd guess 30 pounds heavier than Annette was when she got on board. So, fuller face, full double chin, big rack, and oozing love handles. Her belly was full and perfectly round, sticking out just beyond her breasts. Her dress was brought up higher by her belly, so her thighs were partly visible, showing muscular but dimpled lusciousness. Hips that stuck out maybe 4 inches.

Her ass was especially full and pulled the tight dress very form-fitting. It was partially see through (these girls have a lot in common!) so you could see her panties. The dress was sleeveless so her arms were in full display, thick and creamy but not flabby. Her bra, a pretty white number, was partly visible through her armholes, as the belly and boobs stretched the armhole larger.

I realized that Nancy was maybe 2 inches shorter than Annette hence all the extra proportions would add up to only 30 more pounds. Of course Annette had gained I'd say 20 pounds in just these few days. Nancy was now aboard
and gave Annette a huge hug. They had to lean in considerably to get past their frontsides. 

"Looks like this Cruise agrees with you!" gushed Nancy. 

"Up almost 2 sizes" said Annette and turned to give her sister a side shot.

"Is the food that good?" asked Nancy. 

"You bet! And they will serve you how ever much of whatever you want".

Nancy said "too bad I'll only be on board for a couple of days. But, I'll not let this opportunity go to waist" as she patted her big belly. It rolled around a bit. Man is she hot hot hot!

"Nancy, this is Ben." I was a little uneasy but she put me at ease right away by giving me a huge hug. It was awesome to put my arms around her. Her breasts were splayed on my chest and I could feel all her side and back fat.
I leaned over her belly and gave her a peck on the cheek. Hardly appropriate to do more at this point.

"I've been dying to meet you! My sister has been singing your praises nonstop", said Nancy. I was getting seriously aroused and didn't want it to show TOO much. If Nancy noticed she didn't say anything. 

Woody then said "why don't we go get a snack? Dinner isn't for 2 hours". 

Nancy then grabbed my hand and said "if you like me, don't be shy. I like a man who can take charge". 

With that we went hand in hand, following Annette and her gorgeous backside, to the snackbar.

I asserted myself right away: "all of you order whatever you want. It's on me." 

The sisters were not shy about taking advantage of my hospitality. Annette ordered a triple banana split with the biggest serving of butterscotch, marshmellow, and chocolate sauce I'd ever seen. I'd guess that was 2500 calories at least. If history is any guide she'll have no trouble finishing it.

Nancy was not to be outdone, having 3 huge desserts, first an enormous piece of Chocolate Lava cake a la mode. The other two hadn't come yet so while she was enjoying her food, in the same classy but speedy manner as her sister, Nancy got to know me. Fortunately she had the same great personalty as Annette and made me feel incredibly relaxed. She said that she and her sister had been extremely close since their difficult childhood and had been there for each other through all the ups and downs. Nancy had had a rough stretch, from breaking up with a long-term boyfriend to losing her job. Still, she was nothing but thrilled for her sister's happiness with Woody.

I told her this and that about myself, what I did for a living, my 2 residences, etc, but I wasn't very interested in talking about myself. I was just totally mesmerized by these two beauties. Before I knew it, Nancy's first dessert was gone and the 2nd one was partly eaten: a huge gooey piece of cherry pie, this time with chocolate ice cream and chocolate sauce. I tried putting my arm around Nancy and she said "I love that. Massage me however you want". 

Given the green light, I started massaging her wide butt, from protruding hip to protruding hip. I then went to two hands, going in little circles on her back. I could see her rolls jiggle as I did so.

I looked back up at the table and she was working on #3, a huge fudge brownie, again a la mode. I massaged her shoulders as she savored each bite. 

"I think I could keep the ice cream industry in business all by myself" said Nancy. My arousal, already high, shot through the roof.

I had only been with Nancy about 45 minutes but I was all ready to take the plunge "I'd like you to stay on the cruise with me if you'd like to do that. My treat." 

With that Nancy blushed and said "oh my god! How generous of you! No one has ever been so kind to me". She grabbed my head lightly and gave me a deep kiss. With that, the girls done eating, they both got up. Their bellies were both enormous and their outfits practically bursting at every seam. Nancy winked at me and said "I'm going to get set up in my stateroom but if you're a good boy -- and I SO know you are -- you can join me a little later!". 

I was throbbing and I stood up so she could see it. 

"I can see you're just my kinda guy" she teased as she stared intently at my midsection.

I watched them walk off, wobbling, jiggling, and oozing. They even bumped hips. Never in my life had I seen two women who so obviously enjoyed life, and being enormously fat.


----------



## bbwsrule (Apr 21, 2012)

*Cruisin' Part VII*

I was practically bursting but I was determined to save myself for later. I took a few deep breaths and hobbled back to my "stateroom". Quite a name for such a small room! Fortunately the bed was spacious, plenty of room for one more...

I was happier than a midget in a sea of miniskirts! I tried to distract myself for a bit with TV but the usual crap wasn't even the least bit entertaining. I tried reading one of the books I brought but even Tom Clancy couldn't provide much distraction either. I found myself rereading passages 3 and 4 times. Finally I decided to get out of the room and go for a walk. I didn't know where Nancy's room was or for that matter, where Woody and Annette were staying.

The sun was blindingly bright but my eyes, with sunglasses, soon adjusted. I walked past the pool and there were many couples hand in hand, including some BBW's who were quite attractive but not in the same league as the sisters. The pool was on the right, staterooms on the left. The staterooms had circular windows, in most cases with the shades drawn. A couple were open and I'd see someone reading on the bed or whatever. Then I saw a gorgeous BBW trying to heave her huge belly into a swimsuit (two-piece). I hadn't looked for more than a moment when I realized it was Annette!

I felt guilty for looking so privately at another man's wife when she caught my glance. Instead of being upset she said "Ben! Come here!"

I came right up to her window and she said "you can watch. I can't believe how turned on I'm getting by putting on this swimsuit. You can enjoy too if you like".

What a generous spirit, even if in an unusual way! I got to see how perfectly milky white her belly and breasts were. Then, she had to put on the bra part of the suit, and for that she had to lean way back so she could join the hooks in the back. With that her belly got enormous! 

"Annette, I'm speechless. But what would Woody say?", I just barely managed to choke out. "I told him before we married that I would be faithful to him but that I'm a flirt and an exhibitionist. Believe it or not that seemed to turn him on incredibly so he encourages this. So, enjoy everything -- make that almost everything -- about me!"

"What about Nancy? Would she mind this?"

"No, Nancy and I have no secrets as you might have guessed by now. We have no jealousy either and want only the absolute best for each other in every situation so you have her blessing too".

Then she said "I'll be ready to go up the 3rd size probably today after a meal or two. Maybe with your encouragement I'll outdo myself! I'll give you a show any time you want". 

"Sounds awesome!" I said, not really sure what else to say. 

Then I thought to ask "where is Nancy's room? How should I go about things with her?".

"Nancy is just dying to have you take her. Just go to her room now, she should be unpacked and eagerly awaiting your arrival. She's in room 250, about 5 rooms further down".

"Thanks for everything babe!" I said and I started walking down to room 250. I looked back and Annette's shade was closed. Guess the show was only for me. I got to where 250 should be but the drapes were closed. Not wanting to knock on the wrong window, I went a bit further to the door and doubled back to room 250. By now my heart was pounding like a trip hammer. Then I thought...

"hmm. 250. Wonder if that room number was chosen on purpose?" as that was what I estimated her weight to be when she got on board.

It took just a moment to compose myself and get up the nerve to knock. I hear her say "Ben?". 

I said, with voice slightly garbled, "Yes". 

She said "I'm not quite ready but that doesn't matter. I want you in here now!"

With that she opened the door...


----------



## bbwsrule (Apr 22, 2012)

*Cruisin' Part VIII*

Nancy opened the door just enough to let me in. She had just taken a shower as her hair had a towel wrapped around it. She had makeup on and her face was just stunning. I didn't have more than one second to take this in before she grabbed me and gave me deep, sensuous kiss. 

I was hugging her even more enormous girth and went down into her panties to feel her hips. Man were they wide and round! I just started complimenting her body like crazy. 

"I love these perfect wide hips" and the like I babbled.

She said "baby I love this. There is definitely a lot to love with me and it all loves being loved!".

I'll leave a lot of what happened next to your imagination but suffice it to say we both had never had such a great time with anyone, ever. Finished we lay next to each other in bed, exhausted. I asked her to tell me her story as I massaged, kissed, and occasionally licked her all over. 

She said "I was always the pudgy kid. At first my parents gave me a hard time, but as my mother kept getting bigger and bigger and my dad obviously loved it, they had to let it go. I always had the ambition to be really fat and find my perfect man who would enjoy it as much as I did. I thought I had found one in my last relationship but he could be emotionally abusive and finally he started criticizing my weight so we broke up".

"How fat do you want to get?" I asked. 

"Oh I don't know, 3 something. I want it to be the most that my body can handle healthily. I do strength exercises because I need strong legs and arms to carry this weight around". 

"What do you weigh now?" I asked which hardly seemed like a personal question at this point. 

"Guess!" she replied. 

I said "my guess was 250 when you came on board then I noticed you were in room 250. Wondered if that was intentional, if I'm even close".

"It was almost 250 on the nose!" she said. "That is amazingly perceptive. You are obviously a connoisseur of fat girls. And, yes Annette got the room for me and of course it was intentional. She is the best baby sister I could ever imagine".

"Tell me more about Annette" I asked. 

She said money was always very tight and the foods they were fed had a lot to do with their weight. 

"I confessed to Annette that I wanted to get really fat and instead of being critical she said "so do I!"". 

I then explained that I had been married once to a girl that was about 50 pounds overweight, really pretty but she just couldn't stand being fat and it affected everything else. "We just drifted apart so I came aboard this ship hoping for a miracle and I found two of them!". 

I felt I could say this after Annette's assurances about no jealousy.

"Annette is just too beautiful for words, isn't she? To me her inner beauty is the most compelling". 

Either of us could have said this but it was Nancy who said it. "Needless to say being on this cruise with you, who I hope I can call my sugar daddy and know it is meant literally, is a dream come true for me. So my sex drive is through the roof if you can handle that". 

I said "you betcha!" 

At that point we dropped the conversation and had another blissful session. We went slower this time as I told her I just wanted to stare at and get to know every roll and bulge in her beautiful body.

I said "you only were planning to be on board for 2 days. You will need some new clothes". 

She replied "yes, I'll be gaining at least 50 pounds so I'll be needing something that won't rip. Of course you'll see lots of huge rolls and oozing fat everywhere". 

With that we went at it again.


----------



## bbwsrule (Apr 23, 2012)

*Cruisin' Part IX*

Fell into a quick but deep sleep. I find myself on my left side with my arm holding Nancy. Man she is a sight to behold! We look at the clock and see it is 5:15, 15 minutes after dinner starts. I say "look babe, let's run to the dinner hall, we're late for dinner". 

She says "fine. I'll have to hurry and get dressed". 

I kiss her deeply and go to my room to change and rush back for some food -- and entertainment!

I get there, a little red-faced from running and all the previous exertions. Annette and Woody are there and she has the most devilish grin on her face. "You made her late for dinner. I hope it was worth it!". 

"Your sister is heavenly beyond description." I replied and she gave me a knowing wink. I looked to see what evidence of her current eating session there was and there were 3 plates stacked to her left. I asked "so what was on your menu tonight?". 

"6 pieces of fried chicken, a huge plate of mashed potato with gravy, and a plate of lamb chops. I'm waiting for a salad now. Are you going to eat or are you just going to watch us?". She said it in a teasing not a nasty way.

"Oh I'll get something but..." with that I feel a caressing on my shoulders. My back is then massaged by something huge and soft. In spite of earlier activity I get aroused immediately, and turn around to see my goddess, Nancy. 

She says "hi baby. I need to catch up", pointing to Nancy's empty plates. 

"The women's shop is just next door. I'm wearing a size 24 now and I'll need a 28 after this meal if you would be so kind". 

I could see the urgency -- the dress could take no more of her in any dimension before bursting! Her breasts were oozingly pendulous. Her bra dug incredibly deeply between two huge rolls. This dress was sleeveless also and the armholes were ready to burst, showing more bra than yesterday. She had, it seemed, mile-wide hips that were beautifully protuberant. Her belly was resting on her legs as she sat, coming full and round but several inches past her breasts. The tightness of the dress left nothing to the imagination.

I said "it would be my honor to do so. Please write down panty and bra sizes for me too". 

She did so and before I left she already had a huge plate of chicken wings in front of her. 

"I'll hurry back!" I said and ran to the women's shop.

The shop had two sides, normal and plus-sized. I said "I need some fast and sexy clothes in these sizes right away!" 

I was expecting either a "we can't help you" or some snide remark but I looked up to see behind the counter was another BBW who weighed at least 230. "No problem hon, that happens all the time on this cruise liner". 

Understanding the urgency of the problem she quickly got me 3 dresses, 3 bras, and 3 panties in the "2 up" sizes requested. I just gave her my room number and she let me go right away.

I got back and Nancy said "that was quick! And not a moment too soon! You're a keeper". The plate of chicken wings was finished and she got up to go change into her new clothes. Fortunately there was a change room right next to our table (Annette later told me that it was there expressly for this purpose. Apparently this cruise accommodated FA's and gainers explicitly. I would learn more about this later).

Nancy got up and walked quickly toward the dressing room. Just as she opened the door I heard a huge rip. Her dress had torn along the side seams and all her luscious side rolls came falling out. She turned to give me a shot, not embarrassed at all! Then she went into the change room. I asked Annette what she knew about this cruise liner. She said "I met the manager of the ship at a party one time. He saw me eating with abandon and Woody loving it. He said "I manage a cruise that has great food and amenities. We have all sorts of hidden stuff that is perfect for feeders and gainers. Maybe it would be perfect for your honeymoon...". 

I thought that was really cool. Annette then said "part of our challenge is to discover as many of these things as we can".

At that point Nancy came out of the dressing room with her 2-size up clothes. She looked awesome!


----------



## bbwsrule (Apr 27, 2012)

*Crusin' Part X*

I could see that the "2 up" clothes would give her only a temporary reprieve. The outfits were seethru (were all of them that way? Seemed so). She was facing us as she walked so her very full & round belly was prominently on display. This dress was nearly as tight as the dress she had on when she boarded the ship. I couldn't stand it, I just had to get up and go show my appreciation.

I gave her a deep kiss and ran my hands up and down her sides. Lots of deep rolls to get lost in. "Wider is better!" I exclaimed, quoting a car commercial from the 90's. It looked like she had gained about 25 pounds, pretty hard to believe in such a short time. Her breasts were full and beautiful but looked ready to burst in her oversized light-brown bra. Her blue eyes were just radiant. She had the most soft and moist skin, as if she had always used the best quality moisturizers. "Excuse me sir, I've only had one plate of food. You don't want me to stop there, do you?". 

Man did that get me excited as if I wasn't already! 

"Let me escort you to your feast" I said and pulled her chair out for her.

The chairs were armless, big and sturdy. Another "feeder friendly" feature I hadn't noticed until now. Woody and I had maybe one small plate each, and just sat back and watched the two sisters eat plate after plate of food. I have never been into forcing anyone to do anything and Nancy was just fine the way she was now, and how she had been when she got on board for that matter. But, that she wanted to feast and get a lot fatter was such a turn on! All I had to do was let her do her thing...

Annette said "I think they must be doing something to the food. I really wanted to pig out but my appetite is well beyond what I dreamed of. And the pounds are coming at a record rate". 

Woody nodded, replying "I think you might be right. 5 sizes aren't going to be enough for you the way this is going". 

With that he gave her the sweetest kiss and continued massaging her back and rear end. I had been so focused on Nancy that I looked again at Annette. It looked like she had surpassed Nancy's original figure (when she boarded the ship). Even in her sized-up outfit she was oozing and spilling everywhere.

Just then a man in what looked like an Ensign's outfit came by and gave a fancy envelope to both Nancy and Annette. He walked off without comment but couldn't help stealing glances back at them as he went away. 

"You open first!" said Annette, so Nancy, leaning against me, opened her envelope. 

The card said, in nice centered block letters "Gainers and encouragers/feeders festival tonight on the 2nd deck. Come see all our features and services and meet with like minded folks". 

"Guess there is a lot of effort behind the scenes" said Nancy as she leaned back. Her belly had grown several inches just during dinner and she looked ready to burst out of her new outfit. It looked like a huge beach ball, a platform for her increasingly massive breasts. Of course the seethru outfit meant I could enjoy all the luscious details. 

"Quit staring!" said Nancy, then kissed me and said "no, don't ever stop staring!". 

The sisters then both stood up, dinner apparently finished. I saw a pile of 8 plates by Annette and 7 by Nancy. Maybe Annette really meant it when she said "maybe you can help me outdo myself!". 

Of course there was no competition between the sisters. Nancy was still the fatter of the two but it was close. Annette looked like she was ready to deliver a baby as well.

"Good thing I've been working out" said Nancy, "I'll need a very strong set of leg and back muscles to hoist this around". 

She leaned back as if to pull her hair back but I knew it was to maximize the size of her belly. She looked like she was maybe 10 months pregnant with twins. Sweet!

I would have thought that they would be ready for a nap after all that food, but Annette said "let's go downstairs and see what they have prepared for us. You boys game?" 

She had that killer look in her eyes. Of course there was no way we were turning down that offer...

To be continued?


----------



## bbwsrule (May 2, 2012)

*Crusin' Part XI*

The letter the girls were given gave a map, directing us to an out-of-the-way elevator. We went down one level and along a hall to a wide doorway. It was guarded by two men in tuxedos. Annette and Nancy were ahead of the curve(s) and had their invitations out. It was hardly necessary as their very voluptuous figures said it all. 

"You two ladies are truly the belles of the ball"
said the younger-looking fellow. 

"Enjoy the festivities!" said the other man.

They opened the double doors for us and we walked in. What a large and impressive room! There were fancy chandeliers and various groups of people all over the place. Before we could take it all in another well-dressed man handed us a map of the activities available. There was a fashion show, a beauty contest, discussion about gaining and good health, a couple of discussion groups, and of course, a big buffet.

The map said in big letters "please toss aside your doubts and get in there!
Join our activities!" 

"What appeals to you?" asked Woody as he bounced Annette's big ass around. 

"I like "before and after"" she said, "you get to model, with dimensions taken, then do it again after a round at the buffet".

"I'm in!" exclaimed Nancy. 

I was getting very excited, not sure exactly how it would play out but how bad could it be!

We went over to the "before and after" table and a BBW was at a desk. She said "there is no winning or losing. It is all about having fun and enjoying our lovely figures. There is a dressing room behind the stage and we have some very nice ladies in there to help you".

With that the two girls turned, gave us a teasing look, and awesome profile shot, before going to the dressing room. Woody and I sat next to each other in the spectator's section. 

"This is just too good to be true, isn't it!" said Woody who really hadn't confided much in me up till that time. "I'm really glad you got together with Nancy. We'll have a great time together". 

I replied "the pleasure is truly mine. You were already taken care of and you guys were generous enough to sell me to Nancy".

At this point we saw Annette come onto the stage in Lingerie! It was fun looking at her fantastic body in close and real proximity. She just had on panties and a bra. It wasn't what she had been wearing to dinner so they obviously were well-prepared for all comers in the dressing room (soon-to-be-comers were in the audience, including yours truly). 

An emcee came up with mike in hand and said "so who is this lovely lady?" 

"Annette" she replied.

"What are your favorite body features?" he asked 

"I love it all but my belly is my favorite". 

"Show us" he implored and to rousing applause she leaned back to distend here belly, then tried to whip it around. 

"I also love how fat my ass is getting" she said and gave us a back shot. You could see the outline of dimples all over through her panties.

"That's MY WIFE!" exclaimed Woody as he stood up and clapped. 

"It's all for you honey" she said back and blew him a kiss. Then they moved her to the right a bit and asked if she would care to share her dimensions (pun intended!) with the audience. When she gave the green light several women came out with tape measures while she stood on the scale. 

"260 pounds, 44 EE breasts, 54 inch waist, 2 1/2 foot hips". The applause and whistling was deafening! Of course I added to the din. 

"Now go enjoy all the food you want and we'll measure you again!" said the emcee. With that Annette went back to the dressing room to get ready for the buffet.

Nancy then came onto the stage. The applause was deafening, with people pounding their feet on the floor. She had, apparently deliberately, put on too-tight lingerie. Her bra was lacy and black, and very wide to go across her broad back (she turned around to give us a back shot). She turned back around to show us her front side. Her belly stuck out about 3 inches more than Annette's and she had side rolls stacked on top of each other. 

"That's my baby and she is THE BEST!" I had to show my appreciation, after all.

They asked if they could get her dimensions and she said "of course!" loudly to even greater applause. 

"280 pounds, 46 EE breasts, 57 inch waist, 2' 8"" hips". 

"Tell me dear..." 

"I'm Nancy" interrupted Nancy. 

"Forgive me for not getting your name" said the emcee. You look especially prosperous. Our cruise is obviously agreeing with you. Do you mind telling us when you got on board and what you weighed then?". 

"250 and it was at 3:00 this afternoon!" she exclaimed. 

"Very well done my sweetness! No one has better services than us but you obviously have done your part and then some!".

With that Nancy walked off the stage and Annette came out of the dressing room. She had on a new outfit that looked _____ (I'm running out of superlatives!) It was a black outfit that was very loose-knit so you could see through very clearly to her black bra and panties. She came up between us and bumped her belly into my side and said "if it is up to me your name will be Woody too!". 

I blushed a little and she said "don't worry. Woody loves it when I come on to you!".

At this point Nancy came out. You might expect more of the same but she had obviously decided to change it up. She had selected brown spandex pants and her enormous hips stretched them so that there was a big dip in her backside that showed several inches of granny-panties. She had on a way-too-tight top that didn't come all the way down, so you could see a huge love handle going around the top of her spandex, in the flesh! Never would have thought to see her in this outfit but, it worked!

"They said they would be honored if I rip these during this round of the feast"
said Nancy. 

"They had to pour you into that as it is. Will you be OK?" I asked, just a little concerned. 

"I'm ready baby!" she said and before I knew it there we were at the buffet.

There was a procession of BBW's enjoying the food. There was consideration enough to have lots of lines so no one would have to wait. Nancy and I were behind a woman who had to be at least 350. Her mate gave her two big (not painful) slaps on the hips and watched her move and jiggle in every direction.

"Just getting practice for tonight!" he said. "I'll need to slap you and ride the waves in!". 

Her plate was mountainously high with all the usual high-calorie stuff you find at buffets. And apparently it was even more fattening than usual on this cruise.

Nancy said "would you mind helping a fat girl?" and gave me three plates.

"Use your imagination!"

She had 3 plates of her own that she was stacking with all the dinner stuff. I decided that desserts was my mission so I stepped to the left. I put a huge boat-shaped dish on one plate and filled it with I'd guess about 10 scoops of chocolate ice cream. It was possible to do everything of this nature quickly and efficiently; they were leaving nothing to chance! Then came scoop after scoop of all the gooey sauces I could find.
Topped it off with a mound of marshmallows.

I was starting to have trouble carrying it and had two more plates to fill. I should have been ahead of this by now but right then a waiter came up with a huge tray and said "allow me to assist you". 

I started to tell him who it was for but he said "we don't miss a sniff around here. We'll take care of her!"

The next plate was for cakes, so I took a piece of each of the 4 cakes they had, big pieces but of course the plates were big too. Whipped cream added (guess that might come in handy later? I'm sure by now some will be available somehow). The frosting on the chocolate cake was about 2 inches thick and looked incredibly rich. I could imagine chowing down on this and feeling sugar grind between my teeth. But of course it wasn't for me.

The same waiter came to take the plate of cakes for me and the 3rd plate was for the pies. Huge sloppy pieces of cherry, apple, blueberry and the like were added, a la mode, to the last plate which then got delivered. Nancy had just gotten back to the table with her 3 plates (carried by another waiter) and she said "oh baby you did great! Hope I can do it justice!" 

I wondered how this was possible given the quantity and what she had consumed earlier today. But I wasn't going to doubt her, not at all.

She started in with the dinner stuff and by the end of the first plate you could see even more stress on her outfit. The buttons on the front had been stretched out and you could see the tube-like love handle had grown. She went to work on the 2nd plate of dinner and about 1/2 way through the buttons just ripped and went flying. 

I would have thought she would pull the pants down to give her some more room but she was apparently holding out for the big burst (bang?). Just as she finished the 2nd dinner plate you heard a huge rip as the spandex just gave out, in front. Just then the waiter appeared with a new spandex outfit, apparently a couple of sizes bigger. She just let the old outfit drop and her belly was just beyond enormous. She could barely fit into the new outfit and obviously enjoyed the struggle (and my mesmerized looks).

Then it was time for the 3rd dinner plate. Gradually I could see the spandex get tighter again to the point it was close to the original. The new top had ridden up to show the now inner-tube sized roll the spayed out from underneath. Then she started on the desserts, before even the banana split was done she had burst through this outfit. The buttons on her top had gone shooting across the room and her eager audience (I hadn't noticed them in my own trance state, but they were competing to catch them like a bride's garter at a wedding).

Needless to say a new outfit was right there. It looked to be 2 sizes bigger again and she fit into it but just a little tightly. She finished the banana split
(is there a reason they call it "split"? For Nancy there is...). In the meantime I was massaging her backside enthusiastically. She said "I love your hands on me!" 

I was massaging increasingly wide and deep rolls. They seemed to be filled with the goopiest fat but she loved it! I could see her spandex getting more and more stretched by her ever-growing hips until the familiar "panty dip" was visible again. The buttons had popped off again by the time she was midway through the "cakes" plate and now two huge gelatinous rolls were exposed below her top. She heaved her enormous gut into one more "2 up" change. It was amazing how they had all these clothes in all these sizes.

Nancy was huffing a bit and said "should I finish? Even for me this is a lot!"

"Up to you babe!" I said and kept massaging her. "hanks for "apiesing" me of the situation!" she joked and tore into the pies a la mode. Two thirds of the way through more buttons went flying and a 3rd tube-roll made its appearance. With the last bite of pie the new outfit split open again. She stood up and man was she a mountain of fat! Triple chin, arms out to the side pushed there by the massive rolls. Huge pendulous breasts. Belly so big it looked like she was 15 months pregnant with quadruplets!

Her thighs were thick but very muscular (I could even tell through all the cellulite). She got the 4th spandex outfit, 2 sizes up again, and it was back to the usual starting position. She grabbed my arm and we walked up to the stage again. Nancy elected just to leave on her current outfit. The Emcee said "my Nancy, have you grown! You might be our biggest success story ever. Are you ready to be measured?".

Out came the ladies with the tape and scale. "I just want to say that our monitoring machines estimated your intake at over 15,000 calories. With our enhancement techniques, that is the equivalent of 45,000 calories. So, no surprise you've really grown to...325 pounds! That's 45 pounds in one meal!
Breasts 50 FF. Waist 62". Hips 3' 2"!". 

She blushed at the thunderous applause from the audience. I came on stage and said "I think this girl needs to come to bed with me!"

The men just smiled and off we went.

I was excited beyond measure as we came back to Nancy's room...


----------



## bbwsrule (May 4, 2012)

*Cruisin' Part XII*

We were on our way to the room when I realized that we had not seen Annette's performance, being so involved in our own. Or should I say her own, of course, I helped a bit but not much. 

"What about Annette? We should see how she did, shouldn't we?" I asked. 

Nancy said "of course! I'm sure she would love to share her experience and we don't want to miss it".

With that we quickly reversed course and went back into the room. We went in, hand in hand. Nancy's sturdy legs carried her well but she was jiggling and belly-bobbing and the like, some of I'm sure on purpose. At that point I saw Woody so Annette could not be far away. 

"Where is our beauty queen?" I asked. 

"In the dressing room.  She had quite the time at the buffet. And Nancy -- WOWZA! You look like you're carrying Quints in there!"

It was said lovingly of course as he patted and massaged her belly for a bit.

"I've certainly met my gaining goals a lot quicker than I imagined possible. I wonder what they do to the food. For one thing, I feel no indigestion. My legs feel good so I'd like to have one more major-league gaining session if you don't mind, honey" (honey was me). 

At this point Annette came out of the dressing room, ready to go back on stage. She elected to wear panties, bra, and a special new garment that was something I had never seen before. It was a big sexy-looking thing that was very reinforced and covered the bottom of her belly. It was supported by some thick straps, again lacy and sexy.

"What my dear is this?" I said as I massaged her lower belly. Man I would love a 3-way with these two girls! I guess it would have to be a 4-way with Woody but can't have everything. 

"It's called a belly bra. For those who don't want a big belly hang. Mine doesn't hang but I couldn't resist modeling it".

Oh, and how she looked. She had gained an incredible amount of weight also, I'd say up to about 20 pounds less than Nancy. Her belly was really huge but still about 3 inches less than Nancy. Her hips in particular had really grown. 

"Child bearing hips!" exclaimed Woody as he spread his arms wide to massage them. I wanted some eating details before she had to go on stage.

"So tell me what you ate" I asked hopefully.

Of course Annette would never disappoint about anything fat-related. She said "I saw what you served up to Nancy. That has to be a world record for dessert eating. Woody here did almost as well. They are calling me to the stage. I'm sure these guys will be able to tell me exactly how much I did eat".

With that she waddled off onto the stage, turning around to give us a profile shot and blow us a kiss. Man was she huge! The MC helped her on stage and said "so Annette, you're Nancy's sister. You guys weren't competing with each other, were you?". 

Annette replied "I don't compete with anyone, especially my beloved sister. We just share common interests and it sure shows, doesn't it?".

You could tell the MC was getting aroused but he tried to restrain himself. 

"Are you ready for your dimensions to be measured?" he asked. Rhetorical question with Annette, but of course she replied in the affirmative. 

"Yes, measure my "Conrads" -- that's what we call our dimensions!" she said and got quite a reaction from the crowd. Obviously lots of Dimmers out there.

She was quite a pro at the enticing pose, met with considerable enjoyment by her many fans, who came from all around to watch. I was later told they did the same for Nancy but I hadn't noticed it particularly at the time. 

The "measurin' girls" came out and couldn't help themselves in heaping praise on Annette. "303 pounds, 48 EE breasts, 58 inch waist, 3 foot hips". 

It didn't take a math degree from Harvard -- 6 hip inches up! No wonder the child-bearing comment seemed so germane. "You my dear consumed about 13,500 calories! Multiply that by 3 with our special enhancers and you have become one lovely and FAAAAAAAT lady!" 

He knew that would be well-received by Annette.

"Let's bring your sister on the stage, shall we?" asked the MC. 

"Of course. Come up here, baby" said Annette. Nancy still had on her spandex outfit with the gelatinous rolls splayed out between the bottom of her top and the top of the pants. She leaned over, big time now, to reach Annette's lips for a kiss. They both had to lean over to about a 45-degree angle. The crowd just went wild, stomping, whistling and clapping.

"Let's have the men come up also" said the MC so we sprung up the steps to hug our beauties. I could no longer give Nancy a full hug but it obviously wasn't frustrating in the least. We then gave them a couple-minute "massage 'n jiggle" that everyone loved. I was READY FOR ACTION so I said "do you all mind if we head out?"

"Yes, go, you deserve it!" someone cried out. So, we left the stage, everyone knowing what was coming next (me!). And, I'm sure Woody. I really need greater appreciation for this man!

We left the big room and Nancy turned and gave me the deepest Frenchie. Awesome! Whoever said big girls don't know their way around? I had assumed full "pole position" as we headed to our room, again. This time I wasn't returning -- yet!


----------



## bbwsrule (May 6, 2012)

*Cruisin' XIII*

Nancy and I were dying to "do the nasty" but when we got to my stateroom we saw a big notice on the door: "you have been upgraded to our master gainer's suite". 

Just then a well-dressed attendant was there to escort us to our new room. It was huge! And very luxurious. A far cry from the tiny thing we had just been planning to be in.

He escorted us into our suite and pointed out various baskets of amenities. We were both still incredibly excited and trying to not grope each other too much. Sensing the situation he said "I'm Barry, your personal attendant. Just hit any of the call buttons in the room and I'm at your command. I can see you would like some privacy so unless there is something else you would like, I bid you a good night".

The room was very fragrant, reminiscent of roses. The bed, bigger than a King and obviously heavily reinforced, had luxurious sheets (probably high thread count) and was perfectly turned down. There was a basket on the bed and one each on the antique end tables.

"Let's tease a bit" I said. 

"Yea, I'm really curious what we might do with all this stuff" said Nancy. There was a heavy-duty step stool she used to climb onto the bed, and she flopped her massively gorgeous self on the right side of the bed. The bed-basket contained some of the usual romantic stuff: aromatic oils and skin creams. There were arousal-potions (we didn't need those!). Then there was something I'd never seen: "belly roll oil".

"I think I might need some of this" teased Nancy. 

The bottle read "specially formulated to condition and sooth fat rolls. Reduces friction and chafing. Aphrodisiacally scented". 

With that we just both burst out laughing. Was this whole day to be believed? As Nancy laughed her belly just heaved this way and that like a ship in rough seas. Funny we couldn't feel the perhaps-really-rough seas that were out there.

"This one needs the first try" I said. At that point I ripped off her top -- they obviously didn't mind wardrobe malfunctions on this cruise. I poured some of the belly roll oil on her belly and was pleased to see that it didn't just flow and spill everywhere. I started to massage the oil in between her two biggest rolls, the two just below her breasts. Or maybe the biggest, they were all massive.

I gently massaged with a hand-squeezing like preparing dough. Suitable given that she was like dough in some respects (but much better of course). 

"I knead you" I said and she laughed, already getting used to my sense of humor. It was impressive how "baby's but soft" it started to make her rolls. She was also purring like a pet, obviously enjoying it immensely.

By the time I started working on the next set of rolls she could stand it no more and grabbed me firmly. It was a bit jarring to realize how strong her arms were. We had a session that was better, if that was possible, than the 3 earlier ones that day. Her belly made things a bit awkward but it was oh so worth it.

"Let's see what else they have for us" she said so I dumped out the rest of the basket. There was a graphic book showing all sorts of fat-sex positions, fully illustrated. Some of this info would no doubt have been useful just a moment ago but we had no trouble making do. 

"Wonder if they'll let us pose for some of these?" asked Nancy. 

"Silly question" I said and kissed her deeply. Both of us knew the answer to that by now.

We looked at some of the positions, that we had never heard of. There was "pig in a blanket", which seemed to be sex with fat rolls. There was the "Dagwood Bumstead" which was some contorted-looking position with her on her back with belly sticking straight up like one of those huge sandwiches from the comic strip "Blondie". We put that book aside to see what else there was.

There was another book, a humor book. "Lame fat jokes" was the title. We perused this for only a moment as they were lame indeed. Stuff like "Fat girls know how to roll(s) with the paunches", and "So your wife is getting fat. Don't make a Fatroll (Federal) case out of it!".

The last thing we saw in this basket was a complex remote control. At first I just pushed a few buttons. There were instructions but it seemed more fun to just see what would happen. I pressed the biggest button and lo and behold, the lower half of the bed powered up to become a big wedge, like a Triumph car from the 70's. 

"Look! It's a sex position wedge!" exclaimed Nancy. 

"I'm not quite ready again just yet but in a moment we will try it" I answered. This would be really cool, as it would give her great support.

I pushed another big button and down from the ceiling came a hammock-like device on a sturdy chain. 

"What's this?" asked Nancy. 

"Looks like a..." said I trying to decipher the lettering on it "...belly hoister!". 

At this point we just both about died laughing. 

"I love love love my belly but there are times I'd like it hoisted, that's for sure" said Nancy. 

We might have ordinarily have wondered if it was strong enough but we had grown increasingly confident in the engineering genius they used on this ship. Nancy went over to lay on the sex wedge and all I had to do was gently pull on the belly hoister and it glided over into position. Her belly was quite heavy I'm sure but the hoister had to have some type of sensor because it automatically, but gently, maneuvered underneath her belly and hoisted it perfectly! I could watch "leave it to Beaver" without a TV! And how practical.

This energized me enough for #5. I was really able to give Nancy an especially good time with all the technical assistance these devices offered.

At this point we just both fell blissfully asleep. There was lots more to explore but that would wait until morning...


----------



## bbwsrule (May 7, 2012)

*Cruisin' Part XIV*

I awoke after about 6 hours and Nancy was still asleep. She was naked having never even gotten under the covers. She was quite a sight, her belly getting even bigger as she breathed in. Then I started admiring her ass which was heavily dimpled and, what can I say, just perfectly round. Then I noticed something else in the dumped pile of stuff called "Asscream", I guess alluding to "Aspercream". 

"Not only softens ass tissue but preserves and enhances all the unique characteristics such as dimples". 

In any event I put some on my hand and starting massaging it into the appropriate spot.

At first Nancy stayed asleep but started purring. It was really fun to be with someone who really enjoyed themselves like this. Suddenly she woke up and said "what are you doing, sailor?". 

I showed her the Asscream and she found that funny too. She then added "I was having a dream about you while you were doing that. To cap it off, let's have a "dog(ie) and boney show" right now."

So I happily did as requested. #1 for this day and marvelous it was! It was like I was 18 again in that respect. It was nice to have such wide hips to hang onto.

At that point we just got under the covers, perhaps planning to nod off when our big Armoire opened up and an oriental fellow popped out! He said "supplies"! 

My heart skipped several beats but I regained my composure enough to ask "who the hell are you?"

He said "I'm the Chink in your Armoire". 

After a good chuckle at that one I said are you saying "surprise" or "supplies". 

He said "I supplies you." 

With that he gave us another basket.

"How in the world did this happen?" I asked him. 

He said "you prush Chinese Comedian button on remote last night so here I am!"

At this point Nancy gave me the most incredulous look. 

"Maybe I should read the instructions before pushing any more buttons" I said, "but I want to thank you for starting our day off in a manner we won't soon forget".

With that he went back through the Armoire and disappeared. 

"Kind of creepy, don't you think?" asked Nancy. "I wonder if they are making sex tapes of us too?". 

I said "I hope not but in any event I want to find out more about what this cruise is all about and who is behind it." 

"As long as it is only you who is behind me" Nancy cracked. Ark Ark Ark.

It was time to get dressed to go meet Woody and Annette for breakfast. I thought I might have to buy some more clothes but in the Armoire was a collection of all sorts of outfits that looked like they would fit. 

"What should I wear?" asked Nancy. 

"How about this one" I said as I pulled out a waitresses' outfit. Looked like the cover of "Breakfast in America", the album by Supertramp. 

"Buttons will be flying off this one by the end of breakfast" said Nancy. She poured herself into it, slowly, to tease me to the max. It was perfectly contoured for her massive belly and breasts yet you could see every roll and bulge perfectly. The buttons in front were showing signs of strain but not yet near bursting.

With that we headed, arm in arm, to breakfast...


----------



## bbwsrule (May 8, 2012)

*Cruisin' Part XV*

We walked into breakfast, admired by many who could not take their eyes off of Nancy. I just felt very warm inside. I was hoping that what she was doing would work well; she was certainly enjoying herself like never before.

We headed toward our usual table only to find ourselves escorted by our attendant to a special area, obviously for gainers, with just 4 chairs for the 4 of us. I saw Woody and Annette, naturally, and man was she huge! She was wearing a nurses' outfit and my mouth dropped open a bit. It was maybe 2 sizes smaller than Nancy's waitress outfit but she filled it up everywhere. You could see through to her bra which was just massive to hold her breasts. We're talking "Juggmasters" here!

The chairs were bigger and sturdier, and of course armless. Our attendant pulled out Nancy's chair, which was nice but hey -- am I chopped liver? Chivalry isn't dead! The table seemed to be malleable and able to adjust to suit the person sitting there. Now that was something! Nancy's spot opened up to give her belly a circular space, and a tray-shaped thing came up at an angle. This way she could tuck her belly underneath while her food would be served on this tray.

"Is there anything they haven't thought of?" asked Annette, laughing at the sight of her sister. 

"Looks like it is doing the same for you!" said Nancy as the table formed similarly for Annette. I was across from Annette and Nancy from Woody. Thinking ahead, Annette threw me some goggles and handed some also to her husband. 

"What are these for?" I asked. 

"They were in our gainer's suite basket last night" said Annette. "They are "ping protection goggles" -- when our buttons burst and ping all over the place, your eyes are protected".

Thus Woody and I dutifully put them on and not surprisingly, they did something else -- morph! Everyone looked 30% bigger than they really were. Annette's face became incredibly round and her belly bigger than Nancy's. Her rolls stuck out about 6 inches. 

"Annette, have you looked through these?" I asked. 

"Of course dear. That's part of the reason I gave them to you" she teasingly replied.

Breakfast came and this time both ladies were given the same foods at the same time. First came a plate of waffles, I'd say 6 high with mounds of butter. Both girls poured 1/2 of a syrup container on their waffles (I think Nancy had Maple and Annette Boysenberry again). This made the waffles a sloppy and messy stack but both girls dug in with abandon. They weren't taking much time for conversation, just enjoying. It didn't take long for Annette to be finished with 4 of her waffles and I could see that the buttons were really straining. You could see her gorgeous smooth belly and the bra in her cleavage perfectly.

"Time for a ping?" I asked Annette. 

She said "soon honey. Maybe before the last waffle is gone". 

She finished waffle #5 and the button holding her breasts went "ping" and hit me right in the left eye! Good thing I had on my ping protection goggles. 

I put my arm around Nancy who had gotten almost done with her waffles. You could see every button and seam was ready to explode. Her belly was indescribably massive with huge tube rolls everywhere on her sides. Then, it all went at once. Pingpingpingpingpingripripripriprip!!. 

Woody got showered with the buttons and the seams had split on both sides. The morphing glasses made her look like 500 pounds. At this point her attendant said "new outfits are in your private change room right behind you." 

She turned around to find a luxurious private room with a name sign on it that said "Nancy". Her strong arms needed all their strength to get up from the chair and head to the dressing room. 

Annette called out "I'm next".

Nancy decided to wait a moment, bursted dress and all, while Annette finished her waffles then the same pingpingpingpingripripip! Annette got up and was just beyond massive, apparently about 450 pounds with the goggles on. They both just stood there, two towers of obesity and turned around for our enjoyment before going into their private dressing rooms. 

Woody said "still can't believe all this, can you?"

I replied "it is so surreal that I keep thinking it must be a dream but it isn't. I really want to know who's behind all this".

Just then Nancy came out and looked about 20 pounds heavier (she wore a 2 sizes up waitress outfit again). One plate of waffles, give me a break! 

"I weigh 345 and I can feel the strain. I just want one more super fattening plate and I'm done." 

Annette came out and looked similar but a bit smaller, and reported the same 20 pound gain. She also confirmed this was her last hurrah with gaining and out came a huge mixing bowl for each of them.

"Wonder what they put in here?" said Annette. It was a mix of every type of gooey sugary treat imaginable: chocolate chip cookies, mounds of ice cream, cookie dough, cake, and all types of gooey syrup. 

"Will we like this mix-up?" asked Nancy but had already stared eating it when she asked. 

"This is unbelievable, the best thing they've served us!!" exclaimed Annette and they both went at it the fastest they had yet.

This serving was so enormous that it really took them a while to eat it all. About 1/2 way done both gave us another "ping & rip". I helped rip off Nancy's outfit and she was so massive I couldn't believe my eyes! Of course I couldn't believe my eyes with the goggles on. I had to hug her sideways her belly had exploded in size so much. 

"Right back honey" she said and heaved herself into the dressing room. Annette did similarly, showing us mile-and-a-half wide hips and a really big butt. She would be a pear but she was so much an apple. Call her a pearapple.

Both girls came back in 2 sizes up repeats of the previous outfits and finished the dessert bowl. The effect was the same as they finished, with one last cacophony of pinging and bursting. The door to their dressing room was really wide so that was a good thing. They came out in one last 2 up of the same outfits and waddles over to us. Both put their hands on our shoulders and said "we're ready for service!". Man these girls were the best ever!

At this point I had to take off my goggles and see them for real and they looked like they did when they sat down, with goggles off. I said "you girls have exceeded any expectations you could have had when you got on board. I'm sure you'll be content if they will back off their efforts to fatten you up".

"Yea, we're done" said Nancy. With that she kissed me passionately and we went off to our suite. She had exhausted me from all the previous activity but the sight of her made me feel like new...


----------



## bbwsrule (May 14, 2012)

*Cruisin' XVI*

Good thing the Gainer's Suite had such a wide door because Nancy needed all of it! I just couldn't believe anything about what had happened in less than 24 hours. Her weight was supposedly 365 pounds but it looked like she weighed a lot more. Her hips were so wide that it took most of my reach to go across them.

Almost as wide was her back. I couldn't even imagine her bra size now. And of course they had one in the ready! It was almost 6 inches high to support the incredible weight of her breasts, and I'm sure incredibly strong. Even so it was no match for all the massive fat rolls that were everywhere. She sensed my arousal and turned to face me. Her belly was so massive that I couldn't kiss her frontally; I had to hug underneath her breasts to give her a proper kiss.

While kissing her and massaging her I gently unbuttoned her newest waitress outfit. Her breasts were just huge but no match for her belly which still defied gravity and stuck out almost 2 feet. It was just one huge gelatinous blob that seemed firm where it stuck out but on the sides were huge tube-rolls. At this point she noticed a big chair that hadn't been there before.

"I'm ready to sit down. Wonder what extra stuff this chair does?" asked Nancy. 

Sure enough, a little plate said "Jlggling Chair". As she sat down, the chair started to move to support her. A control-plate popped up in the handle. 

""Sensuous Jlggle" is what I'm pressing" said Nancy and the chair, while supporting her weight fully, stood her up. A harness type thing came along and started grabbing and jiggling her belly. It was magic!

Then another apparatus, a set of gentle grabbing arms, came down and starting jiggling all her fat rolls. 

"Stop!" ordered Nancy and just like that it stopped and moved down to a 45 degree angle. This was obviously my cue to get in there which I did, her body being perfectly taken care of by this chair (talk about Artificial Intelligence!) and of course by me.

We fell asleep and to my surprise I found myself in a much smaller chair. Guess it must have come up from the floor or down from the ceiling. It was very comfortable and I could have slept in it for days. At this point Nancy woke up and said "this is all wonderful but this is much bigger than I was planning to get. I wonder if my muscles can handle it without all the supporting technology they have in this room?"

At this point her chair became erect and a large screen came up right in from of Nancy. It said "physical conditioning test" and at that point some sensors and metal things gently probed her arms, legs, back, and somehow, abs to test their strength. The screen quickly popped out the numbers, one by one. At the bottom it said "strength excellent but in need of enhancement". 

At this point the various appendages started massaging her muscles in a weird-looking way.

"How does this feel? What do you think will happen?" I asked. 

"I feel this tremendous warm feeling in my muscles like they are being automatically exercised" she replied. 

Then the screen, which had said "exercising in progress" changed to "nutrient supplementation" and various needles put some liquid in the various locations that had been exercised.

"Does that hurt?" I asked. 

"No, not at all" she replied. Then the screen said "please rest for 10 minutes to allow therapeutic massage to take effect" 

The chair laid her back again and the various arms came out with pads to give her a full and vigorous massage.

I lost track of time just taking it all in. Then, the screen said "muscle retest" and the arms took on their former diagnostic appearance. In a few moments the screen shot out the specific statistics and summarized with "you are ready to move comfortably on your own".

Nancy tried to stand up on her own, a bit hesitatingly at first. Soon she was standing and was amazed at how strong she felt. She said "I don't feel like I'm carrying any more weight than when I got on board. Still, I'd like to get off the "gaining train" and maybe drop 15 pounds. I want my story told as a ~SWG story after all. Your mission, if you decide to accept it (she was channeling "Mission Impossible" here), is to go find out what's going on and get back to me". She gave me the sweetest smile and said "great benefits waiting for you on your return".

At that point I managed to get up on my weak legs and while stealing only a couple of glances back, went out the door to find the deeper secrets of this cruise...


----------



## bbwsrule (May 22, 2012)

*Cruisin' XVII*

I closed the Suite door and at my first look up, I saw Annette. She was alone. She had on an almost-transparent dress (white but very loosely threaded) which showed everything underneath perfectly. Talk about dreamy! She was every bit as beautiful as Nancy. This time all her underwear were white but also seethru so that you could see, for example, some very sexy particulars on her breasts.

"I think I might have just died and gone to heaven" I said; "There are just no words in the English language to express how beautiful you look."

I felt my jaw drop like the scene from "The Mask" when Jim Carrey first sees Cameron Diaz. 

"Not to be arrogant but I feel so ultimately feminine," Annette replied. "Glad you appreciate it so deeply". 

With that she grabbed my hand.

I told her about our experiences in the Suite and she said "oh the same thing happened to us. Bout had a heart attack when the Chinese Guy popped out. He said "I not reave till the fat lady sings!"

At that point Annette broke into song, singing a few bars from "Here Comes the Sun" -- beautiful voice but by now that's no surprise, is it?"

"The only problem", Annette continued, "is that he put on some music I couldn't sing to. 

He said "for such beautiful huge lady I put on perfect song -- Led Zepplin's Moby Dick!" 

I laughed heartily at the absurdity of that situation. 

""I am a whale, that's for sure, but this is an instrumental!" I told our interloper" said Annette.

""Try doing Jon Bonham drum solo on belly!" is what he came back with" continued Annette, "so I gave him a little show as I kept up with the beat, which wasn't easy. My belly was just jiggling and rolling around like crazy. 

"OK, I go now. You great lady!" he said and off he went, but not before leaving us a basket of all sorts of treats. I'll see if Woody wants me to indulge myself again." 

All of this had me standing at attention again but I wasn't that eager to show it.

I had pressed my call button in the Suite and at this point Barry, our attendant, appeared. 

"At your service" he said and gave us a little bow. 

"I want to meet the people behind this wonderful operation and see how it all works" I replied. 

"Your wish is my command" said Barry and off we went, down another elevator, to a large sealed-off area.

A guard was there and had a scanner, which he (gladly it seemed) ran over Annette's body. Out of the scanner came two badges which he handed to us. 

"Highest level of security" said the guard and let us in. It appeared to be a huge area with lots of rooms.

"Hello, I'm Roger Sizemore" said a man in an expensive suit. We shook his outstretched hand and introduced ourselves as well. 

"I own this ship and as they said in "Jurassic Park", I spared no expense. I see you have taken full advantage of our services" he said as he looked admiringly at Annette.

"This whole experience is really remarkable" replied Annette. "Why are you doing this?"

Roger replied "I am a fully committed FA -- I assume by now you know what that means -- but I want to do it in the most scientific and responsible way. And of course I'm very wealthy. I'd be happy to show you all our facilities here, including our extensive R & D".

Annette kept holding my hand and gave my backside the occasional erotic touch. What was she up to? Roger took us to the first room with a sign on it that said "appetite management". Inside were various people with chemist's coats working experiments. 

"So this room holds the secret of my incredible appetite?" Annette asked. 

"Why of course. We all know that THC, short for Tetra Hydra Cannabinol, is the active ingredient in Marijuana. Pot is a big appetite stimulant but it also gives you a buzz. We experimented and came up with "NHC", which has 9 instead of 3 Hydra groups. This turns out to be the magic bullet that radically increases appetite but with no buzz."

"How much more of an appetite stimulant is NHC than THC?" I asked, trying to sound intelligent. 

"Once it has worked its way into your system, we estimate it increases appetite 10 to 15 times more than Pot" replied Roger. That explained why the girl's appetites got so much stronger as time went on.

"Even so, I've gained far more weight and fatty spread than even that amount of appetite escalation would call for. Ben, please help me show Roger my increase in proportions," said Annette very enticingly. 

Man did a rush go through me just then! 

"I would estimate that her hips were this wide" I said, talking on cue as I showed only 1/2 the spread of her current hips. "And her marvelous belly, how can we not sit agog just staring at this perfectly round soft and full tower of delicious obesity."

I was being overly dramatic maybe but it was an understatement of my enthusiasm. I also couldn't resist giving her belly a gentle fingernail touch as I admiringly ran my hands up her gradually rising underbelly.

"A finer underbelly one might never find" I said, hamming it up. I felt chills up my spine as surges of arousal seemed to be coming from Annette. 

"Forgive me for digressing -- her belly was I'd say only this far out yesterday" I added as I moved my nails up both sides about halfway out. There were huge and deep rolls to traverse and get lost in. At that point Annette leaned back to give her belly a couple more inches of extension.

"Allow me to interrupt" said Roger. "I'd like to offer you two a drink." 

Just like that two glasses of red wine appeared on a tray carried by a well-dressed young man. Annette winked at Roger and said "thanks sweetie" and we proceeded to down the wine quickly. 

"Another?" asked Roger and before we could respond another couple of glasses appeared and they went down even easier. At this point I felt an incredible buzz and of course, horniness. Whatever I felt toward Annette, and we know how strong that was, was greatly magnified.

"Before we go on with the tour, you two should try one of our new prototype luxury rooms. I'll be back in an hour; there is a a lot to enjoy in there" and he led us to a luxurious room. We went in and it wasn't actually that big, it just had various things that might be used for lovemaking all over. Annette grabbed me and starting kissing me vigorously and hugging me tightly, while finding all my feelgood zones. I knew I shouldn't do this but I was powerless to resist under the influence of godknowswhat in that wine and Annette herself.

Fortunately everything just seemed to happen, we didn't have to fiddle with or read anything as we did in our Gainer's Suites. I had been worked to the bone but I found reserves of sexuality I never thought possible. There were always technical aides to make each and every position and titalization easy and heavenly. Even with her dress being so see-through, Annette was just beyond description in her huge panties and partially-not-there bra.

Before we knew it we had just dropped on the bed, buck naked, and fell into a deep sleep.

To be continued


----------



## bbwsrule (May 24, 2012)

*Cruisin' Part XVIII*

We were out cold but it actually was only about 20 minutes we were asleep. I felt a sense of dread when I woke, having helped Annette commit adultery, not to mention the situation with Nancy.

Annette was still asleep and she looked so content. She lay on her left side, facing me. It might seem repetitive but each time I gazed upon her she seemed newly beautiful to me. Her breathing was soft and quiet and it was quite mesmerizing to watch her upper belly rise and fall with each breath. 

Her areolas were really full and round, surrounding her still-erect nipples. She looked so delicious so I couldn't resist giving them a lovin' tour from my tongue.

Annette remained asleep but I could see a smile cross her face. I looked to the other side of her and I saw a wedge-shaped device. I went around and picked it up and it had a small screen on the end. The screen said "cheek separator". Then it gave simple instructions "gently place in the crack (nice talk!) and watch it give a sensuous and erogenous massage".

Having been game for everything else so far, I did as instructed. The device found its' home quickly and started to massage her sensitive areas. Annette remained asleep but her breathing rate slowed down as if she was subconsciously really enjoying it.

At this point I just thought to myself _"what next?"_ as if the very thought would get a technological response. Sure enough a hidden door in the wall to my left opened up to reveal several things that looked like Granola bars. I walked over and picked one up which said "sexual energy regeneration bar".

Cool! It didn't need much imagination or encouragement to get me to chow down. It was even delicious.

I decided to have a 2nd bar just in case. And, just like magic, WOOD! It hardly seemed conceivable given my level of activity in the last day. Almost on cue Annette woke up and said "I was dreaming that you were massaging and licking me all over. I loved it". 

Then she took one look at my midsection and said "Hello! You are unbelievable!"

I then showed her my two empty wrappers and she said "any left for me?". Fortunately I was ahead of her and made two other bars appear from behind my back. She ate them with her customary speed and before the 2nd bar was finished she grabbed me and put me to work for the best session of them all (if that was even possible).

"Time to continue our tour!" exclaimed Annette. The bars not only gave me sexual energy but energy for the tour. I had more fun watching her put on a new outfit (of course a closet had opened up to give her some intriguing choices). She asked my opinion and I suggested the "sexy frumpy housewife" outfit. This was nylons held up by buttons and straps, a huge girdle, and a massive slip. Of course she maximized the visual appeal for me in putting it all on.

She then put on a black dress, thinly threaded, that allowed the configuration to show through clearly. She heaved everything back to put on her bra (can't even imagine the size of this one!). She selected a white top that didn't cover everything so a couple of big rolls splayed out. The shirt had a little knot on the bottom and the buttons of course were tight but wouldn't likely burst without some more food.

She grabbed a scarf that had a tag reading "double chin enhancer". 

"Have to put this one on" said Annette as she wrapped it around her lower neck. Don't ask me how it worked but not only was the scarf beautiful but it somehow made her previous double chin look like a triple. Stunning!

"To give maximum effect for this outfit, I have to bend over regularly" noted Annette. Very astute, as I realized when she did just that. She managed to have in front the belly hanging down, with the hanging-out rolls compressed making them seem about 1/3 again as big. The dress was short enough that you could see, in the flesh, all the layers: slip, girdle, and bare legs with nylon-holdups stretched to the limit.

Annette said "My mom would bend over like this to vacuum, but if my father was around, he would never let her finish. They went off to the bedroom immediately. The more I think about it I really learned a lot about showcasing a fat body from my mother".

"I never cease to be amazed at all the faces of your beauty" was all I could think of to reply, but at least it was the truth. 

"I do need to know what will happen to us when Woody and Nancy find out what we did." I had to get that out there; I was quite bothered by the situation even if I LOVED what we had going on.

"Actually, I wasn't entirely truthful when we first met" said Annette. "Woody and I have a swinging arrangement, but we are very careful who we swing with. I hope you won't be crushed or angry if you find out that Woody and Nancy have been going at it".

I was almost floored by this revelation, but quite relieved. 

"I guess we can just let it all hang out" I said, grabbed her hand, and we headed for the door. 

"It's my job to let everything hang out" said Annette. "Never before has so much fat been hung out for so many to enjoy".

That got me going again but I knew we needed to continue our tour. We opened the door and sure enough, Mr. Sizemore (wonder if that is his real name?) was there to greet us.

"I predict you approve of our new prototype room" he said with confidence. 

"Yes!" we exclaimed in unison and, hand in hand, we went with Roger to explore the next room...

To be continued


----------



## bbwsrule (May 24, 2012)

*Cruisin' XIX*

"I really want to know how you made me grow so fat so fast" said Annette to Roger. 

"I'm taking you to our biggest lab, the Metabolic Center" he replied. With that we headed into a door with a sign on it that said just that.

This room was enormous, with lots of smaller rooms in it. Roger took us to one of these doors that said "calorie management" and of course we went right in. More employees doing experiments. One of them came up to us and said to Annette "you might be our greatest success story ever. You look stupendously beautiful". 

Annette, not usually shy, could just blush and say "why thank you!".

"I'm Malcolm" he said as he extended his hand. 

"They call me "Malcolm in the middle" because of my prowess for making middles so much bigger" he continued, then asked if he could give a quick touch to Annette's enormous midsection. 

"Of course" she said, and he gave her a "good luck" type of belly rub.

He continued "The key to massive fast weight gain is to modify the food in two ways, first increase the caloric efficiency which we have done by a factor of 3 as they already told you. This we do in a variety of ways but primarily by making the sugars and other calories absorbed more efficiently. Insulin is used to speed up delivery, similar to what weight lifters use.

"The 2nd thing we do is stimulate the growth of fat cells, both in size and in number. We do this by targeting the nutrients there and also by giving the fat cells the enzymes that stimulate maximum growth".

"What about my figure? It seems so perfect!" asked Annette. 

"To understand that we'll have to go to the "fat distribution center" replied Roger. "First however we like to have all sorts of rewarding experiences for you so we have another "fun room" for you to try out. We have learned to tap into the positive thoughts of our patrons and give them immediate manifestation of their desires".

That got me going again, not even being able to imagine what that meant exactly but it had to be awesome. Our new fun room had no sign on the door but we went in and Annette was really fondling me like crazy. Inside was a large plexiglass-like enclosure with a door. 

"Bet we're supposed to go in here" I said, brilliantly. She went in the door with me right behind.

At this point the enclosure filled with a liquid that was light and soothing. I was feeling a little drained so I wondered about the sexual energy bars and just like that, a tray came down with said bars! 

"Gotta refill the tank!" I said and Annette chomped down as well. 

"You are in charge!" exclaimed Annette giving me the Cue to create a great reality for us.

I said "burst buttons!" and her bust and belly seemed to grow enough to burst her shirt buttons. Luckily they just went into our liquid. "Hoist skirt!" and her skirt floated up and was picked up by some light arms that came down from the ceiling. It was great to see her slip and girdle and of course the girth they tried to contain. 

"Morph!" was my next command and just like that, she seemed to grow 20% larger! I couldn't believe my eyes.

Annette just laughed so I said "Morph!" again and she looked another 20% larger. 

"That's enough of that!" she said "how are we going to get it on now?"

"Belly hoist!" I commanded and a belly hoister type device came down. This one was twice the size of the original belly hoister, as it needed to be. But, it worked like a charm. All her delicious private parts became perfectly accessible. Of course we took full advantage of that.

When we were done I said "back to normal!" and she shrunk back to her prior huge but much smaller size. 

"How in the world did they pull that one off?" asked Annette and I had no answer to give her. I said "energize!" and down came some energy bars. These were obviously made in-house and of course we both immediately felt just like new.

"Time to continue the tour" said Annette. I had been lagging in interest a bit before but suddenly felt a surge of energy and motivation. And the desire to make Annette happy. She had certainly made my world go round! (maybe because she was so round?).

The liquid had dried up and we emerged like new. 

"New wardrobe!" I commanded and the closet opened up. This time I selected a fancy black formal dress. It had long sleeves made of seethru fabric. One could easily view her luscious thick arms, and the armhole showed a lot the sidefat on her breast.

"No bra" said Annette. 

"Oh, I guess the bra is sewn into the top. Sweet!" she added. This dress was not seethru (besides the arms) so a little more imagination was required. Her belly was still front and center and prominently displayed. The side rolls were visible but since the dress fit more loosely it wasn't as evident.

"I feel like a million bucks! Good choice there Ben" said Annette approvingly. The heels had a lower heel and had padding to make them comfortable for her feet. "And, I might add, I'll be your submissivee (is there such a word?) anytime. You know how to take control and I LOVE that!"

With that she grabbed my arm and we headed out the door. Of course Mr. Sizemore was there to greet us. Didn't he have something more important to do? It did make us feel special, though...

To be continued


----------



## bbwsrule (May 26, 2012)

*Cruisin' XX*

"You were interested in our management of fat distribution, so let's go to the fat distribution center" said Roger as he led us a short ways to the room that said, well you know what.

We were greeted almost immediately by Pablo. He extended his hand and introduced himself. "They call me Picasso for my ability to sculpt fat beauties. And you, my dear, might be my ultimate masterpiece". She was that and more -- the ultimate piece (or at least tied with Nancy).

"Of course the optimum fat distribution is partly a matter of taste. And genetic predispositions need to be taken into account. Fortunately we have the scanning technology to take care of both issues". Big statements by Pablo but who could doubt it was true by now?

"You mean you can read my mind?" asked Annette. "Not exactly, more like reading emotional reactions than thoughts per se. This is how we can tell who are the FA's by monitoring their emotional reactions when they see BBW's." Pablo assumed we knew what these terms meant, or did he just know it already?

"You can also read Annette's emotional reactions to food?" I asked. Didn't want to seem like a total ignoramus. "Yes, and of course a lot of it is obvious by the way the girls look when they board and the way they carry themselves. The reactions of their men also give us valuable feedback.

We have other scanners that can estimate the likely fat distribution if a woman gains X amount of weight. If it doesn't seem to be best, we can make adjustments. Again, it has to do with which fat cells get the most nutrients and growth-stimulants. And stimulation of growth of "targeted" new fat cells." I guess he really is Pablo Picasso!

"That's enough technical stuff for now. You game for another fun room?" asked Roger. He didn't have to ask us twice of course.

We opened the door of another room, unmarked. This one had some padded swings among other things. "So we're regressing back to childhood?" asked Annette. Just then, two people jumped up and yelled SURPRISE!! Our hearts really jumped. It was Woody and Nancy, holding hands. "This is the swinger's suite!" said Nancy. "I was terrified about your reaction to all this but I can get down with swinging" I said to Nancy and came over to give her a deep kiss.

"Don't you ever worry, honey. Annette is worth her now considerable weight in gold to me. Treat her well in any way you want and I will love you forever". Wow! Sweet words indeed from Nancy.

"I suppose these swings must do more than be than be oversized playground rides" said Woody. "Let's try them" I said, "but first I want to know -- did you girls plan for the "seduction wine" to be brought to us? Or was it just me?". "Oh, we planned it from the start" said Nancy. "Woody was a bit nervous so I wanted to make sure he was on board. It had the same dramatic effect that I'm sure it had on you".

_That explains Annette's wink to Roger_, I thought to myself. I was to some extent being manipulated but it was oh so "bully", as Teddy Roosevelt would have said.

I looked up to see that I was the only one not on the very wide swing. Woody was on the left, then Nancy then Annette. I needed to fill the void on the right (and some other void(s)!) so I did.

I noted that the chain that held the swing was several inches thick, and the whole apparatus was held up by a huge frame that was anchored on the floor. I had confidence that our combined tonnage would be well held.

Nancy brought out some sexual energy bars. "We've found these as useful as I imagine you two have" she said as she munched down on one. Of course she gave a couple of bars each to the rest of us.

We started swinging -- why not? We did it gently but it had the effect of really swaying the girl's bellies. When we went back, they really stuck out about 6 inches more than normal. Nancy had on a negligee and nothing else. She was the cat's meow with huge huge tits splayed over her belly and off to the side as well, they were that "udderous". It was an incredible turnon to see yet another perspective of her gelatinous rolls and belly jiggling in all sorts of directions.

I was VERY ready at this point. "How do we get started?" I asked and just like that, two fancy platforms came down. Figuring we needed verbal help, a sexy recorded voice said "Ben, lie on the front platform, Woody on the back platform". We hovered above the girls. The voice continued "this is the double decker Dagwood Bumstead position, designed for two men and two women. How convenient we have just that combination".

There were some helpful arms to assist the girls in removing their outfits. The swing had extended itself to allow them to lie down on their backs comfortably. They were both buck naked and looked like (beautiful!) beached whales, their enormous guts sticking high in the air like the Dagwood Bumstead sandwhich.

"I can't WAIT for this one" exclaimed Nancy. "It has to be beyond heavenly" agreed Annette. A horizontal belly hoister had come in to pull their bellies back so we had ample access to their privates. Their underbellies were compressed by the hoister, which had a transparent "hammock" to allow full view. It made their tummies stick up about 4 more inches, and really splayed the sides out as well. The many rolls became exaggerated also.

"Men perfectly placed to service both ladies at once. Go to work, boys" commanded the soft voice. I hardly felt any movement but I was now perfectly positioned to give genital service to Nancy while simultaneously giving Annette "lip service". Who sits around and thinks of this shit?

The platform knew exactly how to help me penetrate perfectly while allowing constant contact with my tongue and Annette. It took a moment to realize that my platform was only going up and down around my feet. And of course the platform had opened up at the appropriate spots. The platform had become thin but sturdy, like a fancy burlap sack, to allow full penetration.

It was maybe only 30 seconds but I could hear both girls writhing with pleasure. I had to sneak a peek with a sidewards glance to see what Woody was doing. He was licking Annette's nipples but I could see the rear portion of his platform slowly rotating. I put two and two together quickly to realize he was using his member to massage Nancy's breasts.

Even with being so turned on, and with sexual energy bars, we managed to hold out longer than expected. Both girls were shaking but Nancy was somehow being stabilized so I could continue what I was doing for her comfortably. Then my platform opened up and a small screen appeared, like a "backing up" screen on a new car. The purpose became quickly clear -- I was given a split-screen view of the girls and what they were experiencing. It was satisfying beyond description to see their ecstasy!

Finally, Nancy started going crazy, arching her back and writhing. Of course I could see the whole spectacle and the wobblage was amazing. My position on the platform was always just what I needed to keep going. Not 2 seconds later Annette exploded! Talk about tasty as well! They were in the promised land for it felt like a couple of minutes.

Then, finally, I felt myself go so hard I thought I might pass out. It was unbelievable to even think that so much sex was possible and that it could also be the best ever. Apparently Woody had also gone off but that doesn't interest me so I won't go there.

We were then gently spun around to lie next to our respective "dates". I put my arm over Annette's belly and fell dead asleep.

I was awoken by a knock on the door. I looked at my watch and realized we had been out for over 1/2 an hour. It was time again for a new outfit for the girls (they didn't seem to be nearly as concerned about my outfit). "Let's go bikini!" exclaimed Nancy and just like that, they were both brought bikini bottoms. Their legs were gently put in. At this point they both stood up and finished pulling up the bikini bottoms.

Of course this was done very slowly, for their very special audience. There was substantial belly heaving, then the seemingly endless treck up the steep and massively extended underbelly. The superwide hips and massive dimpled bottoms were enjoyed for several minutes as well.

The bra portion of the bikini went on in the usual enticing manner. I LOVED the show but I would need another bar or two, and some time, before I could do anything about it.

At this point we opened the door and of course, Roger was there. "This might be my favorite alltime outfit, girls. Maybe you can model it for us later".

With that we marched along, arm around girls' hips as best we could. I was still with Annette. We eagerly anticipated the next revelation...

To be continued


----------



## bbwsrule (May 27, 2012)

*Cruisin' XXI*

I thought to myself _I just had sloppy seconds with Nancy_. Normally that would have bothered me but in this context it seemed almost normal.

"I'm really impressed by how strong everything is in this place. I never once worried about breaking anything" said Annette, to Roger.

"We're almost at the strength research center" replied Roger and we went in the appropriate door. We were greeted by a massively fat lady in a white lab coat. She was tall, maybe 6 feet, and I'd guess her close to 600 pounds.

"Hi, I'm Theresa Kenoby, head of the strength research department" she said as she extended a plump hand for us to shake. I marveled at her enormous belly. Even in her lab coat, which revealed nothing, it seemed to stick out about 3 feet. Everything -- hips, butt, boobs -- just huge. And of course she had a pretty face with a quintuple chin. And, she had no trouble moving around.

"They call me Obese Wan Kenoby. I sometimes don the Star Wars garb but only during playtime". That got me going a bit, thinking about what that might mean.

"Tell me Theresa, what do you do to make everything so strong here?" asked Nancy. "First of all, for someone as fat as me -- I weigh 585 -- you need up to 10 times the strength of normal high-quality furniture. This is done mainly by reinforcing everything in much the same way they do for tall buildings".

This was no big surprise. "How about strengthening the body?" I asked. Theresa replied "We estimate that for me, I need 4 to 4 1/2 times the strength as a normal weight woman. So we supplement bone structure, ligaments, joints, and of course muscles. You ladies both had a chance to use our exercise chair in your Gainer's Suites, no?"

"It worked great! I have gained 115 pounds and I feel even better than when I got on board" enthused Nancy. Theresa continued "It's all about targeted stimulation to the appropriate muscles and tissues. Our research on the biochemical pathways is groundbreaking. You can imagine how strong my leg muscles must be".

In spite of all I had done sexually I was getting aroused by this woman! Hope the sisters don't mind.

"Our final task in strength research is about clothing fibers". Theresa again. "to hold up our enormous guts, boobs, hips, and butts we need extra strong fibers. We have discovered how to treat some of the fibers so they have this reinforcing effect. Of course, a big erotic treat is clothes bursting and ripping so the fibers are programmed to give out beyond a certain level of pressure.

Of course we also make them non-ripping for those situations where that is necessary. Our judgment was that you ladies didn't want that". Nancy replied "I can't believe how turned on I've been by every rip, ping, and tear. And to see these two men's reactions, that just takes me over the top".

Woody then piped in "tell me Theresa, do you ever cavort with the passengers? We'd show you a good time". Wow! That was forward. "There is no official policy on that issue" replied Theresa noncommittally.

"You 4 have been worked to the bone" said Roger. "We have a nice relaxing fun room for you now". With that we walked over to another room with no sign and went in.

The main feature of this room was a huge bed. We were all exhausted so we lay down on our left sides. We kept the same pattern: Woody holding Nancy holding me holding Annette. As soon as we all were settled the lights dimmed, the covers came up to make us toasty, and white noise started quietly in the background. Soon we all fell into a deep sleep.

It was over an hour before I awoke. I had to bend up considerably to look over Annette to see a basket and a note on the endtable. "Look honey, more surprises!" I quietly whispered in her ear as I gave her a couple of kisses. "I was just dreaming about you!" she said then retrieved the stuff from the endtable.

It was more sexual energy bars, and a note which Annette read "I'd like to join you guys if you don't mind -- love Theresa". "What do you think?" asked Annette of our group. "I'm in!" exclaimed Woody. "You betcha" said Nancy. "Go for it" I said, knowing that very soon this would then be our reality.

Very shortly thereafter a platform came down and it was Theresa dressed in Jedi Warrior garb. She had a long wand as well. "I, Obese Wan Kenobe, do come to join this honorable group. I bring my wand to refresh your energy". She pointed the wand at me and I felt a warm glow. Not sure what this was going to do but couldn't wait to find out. She did it to the others in turn.

"The men are worn out" said Nancy. "Let's give them a girlie show". "Your wish is my command" said Theresa/Obe and down she came off her platform. "Let's give the boys a view of a Lady's Love Triangle" said Theresa. We all get on the bed on our left side, in a perfect triangle. We'll work the rest out I'm sure".

Theresa slowly pulled up her Jedi skirt to reveal a mountain of fat. Her belly was every bit as big as it looked in the lab coat. Her hips were about a foot wider than Annette's and her ass just enormous. I didn't go there first but I did notice that her arms and legs were very thick and stable. I suppose there must indeed be a lot of muscle beneath all that fat. Her broad shoulders allowed her arms to hang semi-normally even though she had massive fat rolls everywhere.

I was definitely getting aroused. I never thought I liked girls THAT big but she was convincing me otherwise. Theresa lay down first on the left with her head facing the headboard but leaving plenty of room for someone's legs. Nancy put her privates right by Theresa's face and Annette completed the triangle.

We found ourselves with high chairs that we could sit in to get a great view of the action. Then the bed starting rotating! This gave us an awesome view of all the girls. It was really heartwarming to see them service each other -- they knew what to do because they knew what they wanted done to them.

It was boffo to watch them get more and more aroused. Then, Theresa EXPLODED. She writhed and writhed and writhed as Annette kept up the pace for her. Finally she fell back, spent. She obviously went first because she had been working instead of sexing all day.

Theresa didn't stay on her back long. "I've got more work to do" she said and went back to servicing Nancy who had kept it up with Annette the whole time. Then, Annette had a monster O but it didn't last as long as Theresa's. At that point Annette joined in with Theresa to finish off Nancy. Annette was kissing her mouth and breasts and Nancy just erupted. All 3 girls had liquid on their faces. You can guess what caused that!

"I love my sister so much and it added a lot to have her love me like that" said Nancy as she gave Annette a big hug. Were these girls going to forget about the men and just serve each other?

All such doubts were quickly laid to rest when Theresa said "Time for the men to get in, literally. Let's head to the platform for what we call "2 on 3".

I got fully ready with that enticement and Woody and I headed right over to the platform. "The women face the bed, the men face the women". Sounds like Theresa knew this one well. "My belly is too big for even the best hoister" said Theresa "but that just means I'll doggy it. The platform will put 2 girls at at time in perfect position for the men. Girls, when you're on the high platform, work yourself".

Just like that, Theresa's section of the platform separated and rose 6 feet. A big wheel came up to link the 3 platform sections together. I faced Annette to start with and Woody Nancy. We got about 30 seconds to work on each other before the platform(s) rotated and we had a new lover! I got Nancy next and let her know how much I had missed her. But, I wasn't about to go off until I had had a taste of the "strange", i.e. Theresa.

When the platform rotated again it was my turn with Theresa. She needed a hoister just for her ass, but it worked perfectly. It was amazing to be making love to someone so gigantic but it worked like magic. Her hips took up my entire outstretched arm's reach. It wasn't hard for me to hold off given my previous activity.

The carousel went around one more time and by the time Theresa came to me a 2nd time, I exploded. I looked at Woody and he had apparently just done the same because we all started to disembark from the platform.

"That was outa sight!" I exclaimed. I had even more questions but to be honest I was getting hungry (it was after 5:00). I didn't think that even with more bars I could think about sex again till tomorrow.

We got dressed (Theresa went back to the lab coat) and as we exited, there was Roger of course. "You have I hope enjoyed the tour so far. It is dinner time so if you like we'll finish the tour tomorrow".

At this point all the girls kissed him and we shook his hand. Roger led us out and up to our private dining area. The sisters said they were done gaining but no one had discussed this with Roger. We'd have to see what happens...

To be continued.


----------



## mdy73 (May 27, 2012)

Very Good Story To Read...


----------



## bbwsrule (May 27, 2012)

*Cruisin' XXII*

It was nice to have Nancy's massive yumminess to enjoy again. We just strolled along, arm in arm. "I never even thought of swinging before but I must say, if your sister is the one I'm swinging with, I'm in anytime" I said. Nancy replied "Yes, that is what we mainly do. Every now and then we bring in someone else like Theresa. But we like to know who you like. If you want someone else in there, just ask us". Wow. Two more generous spirits it would be hard to find.

We had arrived at our reserved table. I greeted everybody but had to admit that I was just exhausted and wanted an early night. "I think everyone feels that way" said Annette. The sisters had very small portions, just a plate of fruit and a small chicken breast. "We're paring down but don't worry, not by much" said Nancy.

I had a plate of pasta. After eating about 1/2 of it I suddenly felt so whipped I thought I would fall face first into my food. Images of Gregg Allman, when he was married to Cher, doing exactly that snapped me back to attention enough to stay upright.

The girls of course polished off what little food they had quickly. "Time for night-night" said Annette, "but not without a proper goodnight kiss". With that she leaned over and gave me the deepest and longest kiss. I looked askance and saw that Nancy was doing the same for Woody. So the sisters were "shareware", to adopt a computer programming term.

I pulled Nancy's chair out for her, and her massive bulk shot up quickly. "Amazing how the strength training has worked for me" she said. Maybe I should try it?

I put my arm around her huge backside and had to struggle to keep up with her brisk pace. Once we got to our gainer's suite however, we both disrobed quickly and jumped into bed. The sleep-mode of covers up, lights off, and white noise followed and we went almost immediately to sleep, me draping my right arm over her right side and over as much of her belly as I could reach. I'd have to make sure I didn't inadvertently tickle her while we slept.

I had just enough energy to note it was 6:15 when we went to sleep. I went out cold, in a deep dark sleep with no dreams. When I awoke there was a little light coming through the shades. It was 8:25 AM!! We had slept for 14 hours. Nancy was still asleep. She might have lost a couple of pounds but of course at her size how could I tell? Whatever she wanted to do weight-wise was fine with me.

I felt amazingly refreshed. I had slept for long periods before but it didn't usually recharge me like this did. Are they improving sleep too? I looked at a couple of the other items from the basket that were still on the left side of the bed. One was a tube that read "KY Jelly for fat rolls". Hmmm...

I took it out of the cardboard box and read the directions. "Perfect for sex with fat rolls. Lubricates for him and increases sensitivity for her". I was getting aroused again, but would Nancy like this? I didn't know if she had any erogenous zones in her rolls.

I started massaging her all over. It was still fascinating to watch all the fat on her back go every which way. Somehow it was all perfectly contained in her smooth skin. I went down to her hiney which I knew had more nerve endings and she started shifting, still asleep. I then saw her reach inside her crotch but apparently still asleep! Was she going to have a wet dream?

I had some concern that she wouldn't be ready to continue with me if she did, but just then she woke up and grabbed me passionately. "I felt you all over" she said. As soon as I could catch my breath I showed her the fatroll KY Jelly. She said "Oh, we HAVE to try it now! We can look again at "pig in a blanket"".

Oh yea. Had almost forgotten. So I grabbed the sex position book and it showed how to massage the Jelly not only into the target rolls but onto my member as well. "Are you sure you'll like this?" I had to ask. "I can't imagine I won't. The biggest sex organ is the brain, remember" she replied.

The description continued on the back of the page saying "best results obtained by making a "fat roll vagina" to fit the individuals involved. Check your basket for aides". I laughed out loud at that. Nancy was looking as I spoke and said "here it is". All it was was two little flesh-colored clips but everything else had worked so perfectly so why not this...

"Wait, there's more" I said. "I'm supposed to give you two special stimulant ointments, one to simulate the C spot and the other the G spot. "That hardly seems necessary but I'm game for anything they suggest" said Nancy, shaking her head in disbelief.

The first question was a practical one: where to make the FRV (Fat Roll Vagina)? We had some hysterics discussing the various possibilities. We finally settled on her left side, between the top two rolls just under her breasts. I did the steps in order: Lubricate the area between the rolls (and my member), put a spot of "C" stimulant in the very back, and then put on the clips. It took a moment to get them adjusted but the fit was perfect.

Then, I put two fingerfulls of "G" stimulant on either side of the FRV and was by now throbbing and ready to go. "Don't worry about foreplay, I'm ready to go" said Nancy so I got in position and found that the site was a couple of inches too high. "I bet they have solved this problem" and I thought to reach for the remote. Sure enough there was a button that said "raise mini sex platform".

I pressed the button and my knees were lifted by a platform rising from the bid to the correct height! It went far enough back to allow me to keep my balance. I then went to work and it felt as good or better than a normal V! Now that really was amazing.

Nancy started panting and could barely choke out a "WOW! I can't believe how good this feels". I went slowly and was able to make myself last and before I was there Nancy just erupted. I had to exit but it was just amazing to see how much she enjoyed this. As far as I knew this was the world's first SRO (not Standing Room Only, but Side Roll Orgasm).

Of course after she caught her breath she got back into position and let me finish. It doesn't sound possible I know but it was right at the top with the other O's I had had.

"I could go back to sleep but I want to see Annette and continue our tour" said Nancy. "Good here. I feel like a million bucks" I was able to say honestly.

Of course it was wardrobe selection time. Nancy selected a navy colored pair of slacks with a stretch waist, and a light short-sleeved sweater top. The type with horizontal stripes that can really accentuate a nice rack. This of course made it perfect for her.

"Do you mind if I walk behind you a bit to enjoy the scenery" I asked and she of course obliged. I walked with hands on her sides just below the bra. This top wasn't seethru but it was fun to fully reacquaint myself with her spectacular backside. The strength of her pacing made her hips swap up and down virorously. I could of course see the outline of another sexy bra and the belly bra she had decided to don.

This was a good warmup for our breakfast table and seeing Annette. She looked very classy in a flowered dress, sleeveless. It was tight but not bursting. It was a different kind of turnon to see her marvelous figure not quite as obviously displayed and using my imagination to fill in the details.

"We have a special guest coming -- Roger" said Annette. "You guys don't mind, do you?". "Of course not! Maybe he can give us some more info before we go back on the tour" I said.

Just then Roger approached, dressed again to the nines in a suit, with a woman about Nancy's size on his arm. She was also perfectly proportioned in virtually the same way. "Ladies, Gentleman, this is my wife Susie". Woody stood up and said "and a mighty pretty lady you are. Your husband has done an awesome job for all of us".

With that we sat down for a light breakfast. I guess Suzie didn't want to gain during that meal either. We had some light conversation but Suzie was rather shy. We asked a couple of questions but Roger suggested we wait for the tour.

With that we all got up to head back downstairs. I was very excited anticipating what today might bring...

To be continued


----------



## bbwsrule (May 27, 2012)

mdy73 said:


> Very Good Story To Read...



Thanks Mdy! Appreciate the feedback.

I'm certainly having fun writing it.


----------



## bbwsrule (May 28, 2012)

*Cruisin' XXIII*

Suzie went as far as the elevator before giving Roger a kiss goodbye. It wasn't the usual passionate stuff I had been seeing lately but it seemed affectionate enough. "I guess she's had the tour" I said and Roger said "of course. She is one of Picasso's masterpieces as well, and she is very happy the way she is. She's just reserved, that's all".

"I assume it's OK if we drop a few pounds" said Nancy. "Of course. We want our patrons to be happy with our services and themselves" replied Roger." "Lots of our patrons lose some weight only to intentionally regain, either for their amusement or because they have more confidence over time with everything we do here."

"And we can indulge in normal, non-highly-modified food?" asked Annette. "Why yes of course. Or only supplemented to make digestion easier. Whatever you like" said Roger.

"And you have some food that helps us lose weight?" asked Nancy. "Yes, but this is more difficult. You can lose as much as 3 pounds a day if you are determined" was his response.

"Well, I guess we don't have to commit just yet" said Nancy. "Perhaps some other stuff you'll tell us today will convince me to stay where I am or get even fatter".

"It seems like a visit to some more sections of the Metabolic Center is in order" said Roger and since we were there, we all walked in.

This time we were greeted by a diminutive girl, I'd say about 35. She of course extended her hand and said "I'm Rhea Farr. No I'm not related to Jamie Farr of MASH. I'm in charge of "metabolic effects reserarch"".

"What sort of stuff does that cover?" asked Woody. "Well, it is a number of things" she replied. "First of all, we have developed enzymes that make fat more metabolically friendly, especially visceral fat but subcutaneous fat as well". Did she think we had a degree in Life Science? In any event I thought I understood what she was talking about.

"The net result is a considerable lessening of risk for problems such as heart or diabetic complications, or sleep apnea". She should be a Doctor! Or I suppose she already is.

She continued "In fact, we have made fat so friendly that you will feel ever more robust than before, up to your setpoint -- by that I mean your sensible limit".

"Way cool!" exclaimed Nancy. "Why do I have no digestive issues?" she continued.

"I have developed digestive enzymes that predigest a lot of the food, drastically reducing any type of digestive discomfort. And, I may as well tell you before someone else does, they call me "DiarRhea Fart" for this reason. I hated it at first but now I'm proud".

"I see you haven't gained any weight" I said. "Some body types just can't gain comfortably or in an aesthetically pleasing manner. I'm one of those" she revealed.

"That might have made your head spin but hopefully it gives you more confidence in what we do" said Roger. The sisters nodded enthusiastically.

"Game for another fun room?" asked Roger. "Here we go again!" said Annette; "can't imagine what else you have up your sleeve but why not!".

As soon as we went in, the familiar soft computer-voice greeted us. "Welcome to the Triad room" she said. In the background, I heard a faintly familiar song -- "Triad" by Jefferson Airplane. Boy that goes back a long way. I heard Grace Slick sing "so you want to know, how it will be...me and him, or you and me...why can't we go on as 3...".

"The Triad room is for all sorts of "one on two" experiences. The 4th person will watch but I'm sure will find it entertaining and a well-deserved break". It was practically like our computer voice was a 5th among us!

"Do we draw straws?" joked Annette. "Go check your toybox on the left" was the soft command of the computer voice. "I say we call our computer friend Sadie" I said. "Why Sadie?" asked Nancy. "I was thinking of the Beatles' "Sexy Sadie"" I said. "OK, she's Sadie" confirmed Annette.

By this time Woody had opened the toybox. He brought out a two-headed thing that looked like a dildo. Sadie piped in "Yes, this is a two-headed dildo indeed. We call in Tufuc, in honor of the late Tupac Shakur."

"Woody, you go first" I offered. Sadie continued "women always complain about men thinking with the wrong head. However I think our girls will be very thrilled about these two heads".

A couple of sex-wedge chairs popped up, wide enough for our girls. THey got themselves quickly ready for Tufuc. "This might seem like a fairly inert dildo but I assure you it is not" continued Sadie. "It is in some sense like a Nintendo Wii. Woody is in charge. If he thrusts, the girls feel thrust. If he turns, the girls get G spot stimulation. If he licks, the girls get C spot stimulation. If Woody, who I assume can walk and chew gum, can do these things at once the girls will get a real treat".

"Will I feel anything?" Woody asked. "As you give so shall you receive" said Sadie tantalizingly. With that he slipped on the Tufuc. I couldn't help but notice that Woody was huge. Good thing I'm not insecure about that sort of thing. That was a "woody woodpecker!". All I could think of for a moment was ..Duhuhuhuh...Dhuhuhuhuh...Duhhhhhhhhh!

Woody started thrusting and Tupac entered each girl and, well, started thrusting. The girls obviously were enjoying just this. Then Woody gyrated his hips and thrust and the girls went wild. When he started licking the air, I could see a little soft appendage come up to service that oh-so-wonderful spot.

"This is UNBELIEVABLE!" exclaimed Annette. With that both sisters had an explosive simultaneous double O! It was all so fast, too. "Very well done, Woody!" exclaimed Sadie. "Your subjects responded so well that you didn't have a chance yourself. Your turn will come, however. Or should I say your come will turn..." So Sadie tries to be funny also?

This was getting me excited. "Could I have gone over to help on their breasts?" I asked awkwardly. "You know well how two can please one. This room is about one pleasing two" replied Sadie. "Now we don't want Woody here to have Blue Balls so time for one of the girls to service the two men".

Nancy piped in "I've got seniority! But what do I use?". "Check your box -- not the one between your legs, the toybox!". Sadie was going to get us rolling in the aisles with comments like that. Nancy's face was red from laughter but she did as instructed and came back with a two-pronged device that had on the end two sets of lips.

"Men always complain that women are too mouthy" opined Sadie. "Our men will certainly not be making that complaint after we're done with this one". "What is this number called?" Annette asked. "We call it "Major Houlihan" said Sadie, "who was "Hot Lips" on MASH".

"I get it -- I do the Wii thing with my end in my mouth" said Annette. "Very astute" said Sadie. "And, like a box of Crackerjack, there is a prize inside".

We just ignored that comment and were just focusing on the upcoming treat. Nancy put her end up to her mouth and the lipped appendages grew toward us. We naturally put 'em right in. It felt very warm and soothing, well, like a woman's mouth!

Nancy started sucking on her end and we felt like you know what. Then she started twisting her tongue around. It was incredibly intense and realistic. I tried to hold out but I couldn't. I not only went hard, but I could feel everything being sucked out just like in real life.

Apparently Woody went off at the same time because we heard a big SPLAT!! We looked up and Nancy had sticky white goo all over her face. Annette was rolling on the floor laughing. "So...(laugh laugh)...this is your special...(laugh laugh)...prize!" and she started stomping her feet.

Nancy, always with a sense of humor, was laughing too. I guess she must have needed some protein because I looked up again and all the sticky mess was gone. I just saw her lick her lips.

"Very nicely done everyone!" exclaimed Sadie. "There are more "1 on 2'" gadgets and techniques, some of which are in your sex position manual". With that we started to get dressed and were reminded by Sadie "the girls get to pick a new outfit. You should know that by now".

So, the closet opened up. "How about this one?" asked Annette of Woody. "Looks like what Julia Roberts wore in "Pretty Woman"" said Woody. "But hooker is perfect! Go for it!".

This outfit included very scanty undies, with lots of cutouts, and and a very short skirt showing off her thick thighs that by now looked both milky and muscular, yet dotted with cellulite. Her top was open on the sides, connected by a couple of thin straps. Great for displaying her titillating rolls, and much of her titillating tits.

Bra straps were visible on top, and of course the outfit was seethru. Need I remind you again of all her great features that this put on display?

"Babe, this might be your best look yet!" gushed Woody. In the meantime, Nancy had selected shorts and a maternity top. She looked about 15 months pregnant. "When are you delivering, babe?" I asked as I patted her tummy and gave her a deep kiss. "I'm expecting Octuplets!" she joked. "Octomom #2".

Her top, which normally might have read "I'm not fat, I'm pregnant" said "I'm not pregnant, I'm fat" and down below, in parenthesis, "and damn proud of it!".

With that we walked, hand in hand, out the door to meet Roger again...

To be continued.


----------



## bbwsrule (May 29, 2012)

*Cruisin' XXIV*

I had to ask: "so Roger, what was in that wine?". "Good question" he replied, "but that is a product developed in our Erotic Center". Of course we were soon right there. Cool!

We walked in and were met by another very large and beautiful woman. She was more ass than belly so she was a pear. In fact, when I got a profile shot I saw that she was just huuuuge in the hips (as wide as Theresa) with an even bigger butt (the cheeks were perfectly round!). She had a nice belly but it didn't stick out more than her pendulous breasts. I guessed her to be about 480 pounds.

"Hi, my name is May Cummings" she said as she extended her hand. "I'm in charge of the erotic center". I said "everyone else has a nickname, what's yours?". She said "Well, I was born on May 8th so my parents called me Taurus. Of course when I took this job it became "Toris", short for Clitoris". Woody piped in "great name for someone in charge of the erotic center! And Cummings to boot!".

"Ben here was wondering about our seduction wine" said Roger. "Yes, I'm very proud of that" replied May. "There had not before been a proven aphrodisiac. The main active ingredient will remain secret, but one thing that helps is a bit of Sodium Pentothal". _Yikes! That's truth serum!_ I thought.

"It was a great success, I must say" I said, not expressing any of my misgivings as I gave Annette a full belly hug.

"We design the erotic devices and toys here, and you have encountered many of them already. Some of the manufacturing details are handled elsewhere, such as in the Strength Center", May said proudly.

"Who's idea was the Tufuc? That was beyond awesome" said Nancy. "We created the idea, but the real-time implementation was developed by our Optional Reality Center. They handle the amazing real-time transformations of physical reality". I was wondering about that as much as anything else. That would have to wait until later.

"Everything is great but maybe my favorite was the supplies for "pig in a blanket" I said. "That's one of the great things about being massively fat" said May, which aroused me substantially. "We have so many more orifices and territory, if you will, for erotic play".

"You'll have to join us sometime if it suits you" said Woody, predictably. Toris didn't respond to that.

"You guys ready for another fun room?" asked Roger. "We'll never get tired of those!" affirmed Annette.

With that we went into another unmarked room. Sadie was right there to make sure we didn't waste any time. "All lovers of superfatties have to be initiated to sqashing and facesitting. We have special devices to make it safe and fun".

I certainly didn't want to suffocate but otherwise this sounded very intriguing. "Others don't seem to mind a 365 pound woman on their face, but our version supports a lot of the weight and makes the man her love slave". Sadie again.

"Each woman will go in their harness and will be pulled into position when the men lie on their beds. Men have a special aide -- a tongue extender". Duly instructed, we all got into position and there was a little stand with a flesh-colored mini-tongue. I wondered how it would fit or could be useful but of course I went for it.

At this point Nancy, in her full naked beauty, slid over to my face on the harness. Wow! Did she ever have a super sexy underbelly!! I really got a birdseye -- make that a groundhog's eye -- view. "My handsome slave, I command thee to work me to a frenzy. First I need to give you three whacks with a feather". Good thing she didn't take S & M seriously because I sure didn't.

With tongue extender in place, I went to work. The first thing I noticed is that she opened up a bit wider. I could actually see those wonderfully sensitive tissues! I was getting so excited just imagining how much she was going to enjoy this.

My extender became as flexible and moist as a real tongue, if not more so. I could just feel how totally I was able to work every spot -- C spot, G spot, and could even go down to her cervix. "Oh babe this is just BEYOND DESCRIPTION" yelled Nancy between pants. She was spasming her legs but being supported by the harness she let it all hang out.

Then she just erupted! I saw her face turn red and she just started shaking wildly. Fortunately the harness fully supported her back so she could just let loose. After catching her breath for a moment she said "we need one of those to take home!".

I looked over at Woody and Annette and it seemed to be the same story for them. "Ok Sadie, what do you have for us to give to the men?" asked Annette.

Sadie was right there, never at a loss for words "There is a toy on the other stand for the ladies to use. These are "finger extenders" that can be likened to the tongue extender. It magnifies the things you can do with your fingers.

The harness will now be used to hoist the ladies over the men's midsections. With their weight partially supported, the ladies will titillate the men as they partially squash them. When they can handle no more, you will slide back and, "ride 'em pony"".

Nancy wasted no time getting started. It was surprisingly erotic to feel much of her weight on my stomach. I had never even considered this possibility before. Then she drove me wild with her finger extenders, and tongue. She seemed to be able to hit every nerve ending on my upper body at once -- nipples, sides, mouth, ears, cheeks. More than I even knew I had!

I was getting close so Nancy knew it was time to "go downtown". Sliding on her harness she fit better than a glove. The harness hoisted her up and down just perfectly! I held out for about 20 seconds until I could take no more. Beyond words.

"Very well done, one and all" said Sadie. "You may have your wardrobe change and continue with the tour". As I stood up I felt a bit faint, partly due to being on my back under her weight, but I quickly recovered. Wanted to see what else there was for the girls to wear.

"I'll be Queen Victoria" said Annette. After Prince Albert died, Queen Victoria (who actually admitted to enjoying sex with him tremendously, to the point of installing automatic locks to keep their 9 children out during sex, and had other lovers after he died) donned a full-length black skirt for the rest of her days. To her it was mourning, but to FA's Q.V. has to rate as a sex symbol.

Of course Annette was bigger than Queen V and the outfit showed her belly and other assets pretty well (being a bit tight) but the rest we had to imagine.

"How about a Circus Fatty?" Nancy asked. I started laughing. "Yes!" I said. Her outfit was a red dress, sleeveless, with a nice vneck to show excellent cleavage. Billowy skirt it was, sort of a fat lady's version Marilyn Monroe's dress from "The Seven Year Itch" that blew up around her legs. She had a huge red bow on top of her hair.

"You look stunning!" I said and gave her a bunch of affectionate kisses. I did notice that the dress was translucent enough to see her massive belly being half-contained by huge white panties.

With that we went, as pairs arm in arm, out of the fun room. Of course Roger was there to greet us...

To be continued


----------



## bbwsrule (May 30, 2012)

*Cruisin' XXV*

"You must be in need of some refreshments" said Roger. Yes, I was a bit hungry and if we were going to continue with fun rooms I needed some sexual energy bars.

We came to a dining table. It was in a large dining area that was probably for employees. We sat at the finest table, no doubt due to being with Roger. I looked around to see many BBW's, all in their own way perfectly proportioned. Wondered if we would see Picasso...

Susie had joined us along with another man we didn't know. He of course introduced himself "Hi I'm Don, head of the brain trust". "What's that?" asked Nancy and he replied "we sit around and generate ideas. A lot of them are silly but they lead to some great innovations. Of course you might find some of our implementations silly but that would be a matter of opinion".

"And what is your nickname?" I asked. "They call me "Pinky", as in the cartoon "Pinky and The Brain". They think I'm more insane than a genius hence Pinky and not The Brain" said Don. "We'll check out the rest of the brain trust after lunch" said Roger. "For now, what would you all like to eat?".

Nancy piped right in "I don't want to eat a piece of fish and a lettuce leaf. I'm a fat girl and I want to do what fat girls do on a cruise, pig out. But I don't want to eat 15,000 calories in a sitting. I just want normal fattening food. If I pig out the rest of the way I want to gain 10 to 20 pounds, not another 100".

"I quite understand" said Roger. "Do you want food supplemented only with our digestive enzymes?". "Thanks but no, Roger" she replied, "Just give me some good old fashioned fattening but nonmodified food.

"As you wish of course" he said. He seemed to reach into his wife's crotch and she gave him a big smile and kiss. Maybe Susie isn't so shy after all??

Of course food soon followed. They knew not give to Woody nor I very much but Nancy, and by extension Annette, were given big plates of fattening food. This time, just two big plates of fried chicken, mashed potatoes and the like. Nancy polished it off pretty quickly, then let out a huge belch. That was a surprise from someone who had never even done a minifart in front of me.

"Excuse me" said Nancy but she didn't seem embarrassed. Of course several plates of desserts were there as soon as the dinner plates were removed. Nancy had a penchant for ice cream so she got a very large (I'd say 6 scoop) banana split. She polished this off and I was getting aroused again (a couple of sex bars were included with my meager fare). It was probably my imagination but I thought I could see her rolls a little more prominently through her Circus fatty's dress. I couldn't resist showing her various forms of affection.

"I need please one of those big pieces of chocolate cake then I'm done" declared Nancy. I managed to sneak some looks at Annette, who was going to town with her feast. She was emphasizing pies and cakes more than ice cream.

"I think I'm channeling Queen Victoria" said Annette. "I can just sort of feel how she felt satisfied getting fatter and fatter and fatter. I wonder how big she really was". I had looked on my Iphone in one of my very few free moments to see that she would have been a US size 38 when she died. "Size 38" I said. "My kind of gal!" said Annette.

"I must say these 1800's britches are givin me the itches" continued Annette. "But I can feel I fill them out a bit more than when we sat down". Woody went Frenchie on her after hearing these fine remarks.

"Let's head to the brain trust room" said Roger and off we went.

We went into a conference room. There were various people around the table including some very hot BBW's. Lots of triple and quadruple chins.

"This is the brain trust" said Roger as he gestured with his right hand. "How do you generate these often goofy ideas?" asked Annette.

"We found the ideas of Edward DeBono the most helpful" said a seated SSBBW. "He pioneered "Lateral Thinking", i.e. the use of irrelevant words to generate creativity. For example, sitting here I said one day "wall" and out of that came lots of ideas about what could be attached to, or come out from, the wall. You have seen many of these already".

"I'm Woody" said Woody. Was he looking for another BBW to swing with?" "Excuse me for not introducing myself" she said, "I'm Muffin". With that she stood up and we saw why: she had a massive muffin top! It came out about 8 inches on each side. This went along with a huge belly that was primarily bottom-heavy. It was like a huge tire all the way around, suggesting one of those massive tires they have on earth-moving equipment.

"Are you wearing a belly bra?" just popped out of my mouth. By now it just seemed like there were no secrets here. "Why of course. Keeps all this bottom gut up, very handy for purposes you can well imagine" she replied and gave me a very cute wink. _Guess she's ready for some muff(in) diving_ I thought to myself.

"Thanks everyone. Unless our guests have any more questions, we'll take them to another fun room". Roger, you're the greatest!!!

This room actually had a sign on it that said "Orifice development". Hmmm...

Once inside, Sadie greeted us "Welcome to Orifice development. You have had a chance already to make a fat roll vagina, but there are more possibilities. We'll see if you can work out where we go next. First, disrobe and face each other".

Nancy slipped off her Circus fatty dress and her belly seemed a bit bigger than before. It was fun to just be able to admire it for a moment. Of course I got to stare at Annette too.

"Look at your partner. What do you love most about her?" asked Sadie. It came to me right away: "I love her underbelly! I love how gradually it curves up until the full front of the belly comes into view". Sadie said "Very well then, you will make an "underbelly vagina", of course with our help".

That got me fully ready!

"I love her belly button" said Woody. "It is so deep and surrounded by fat that it is just dying for some love". Saide replied "Good thinking, Woody. We love belly button sex and so will you.

You each have a box to your right and left respectively. Take out your equipment".

Mine looked like an artificial vagina, with luscious labia and all. I didn't get time to examine it anatomically before Sadie piped in "Ben, you go first. Attach your WP (that's short for Wireless Pussy) to your favorite spot on Nancy's underbelly".

Being a practical guy I stuck it near the end of her underbelly so I could employ it without a belly hoister. "Nancy, this is for you too" said Sadie. "this wireless pussy sends wireless signals to the corresponding parts of yours so it feels just like he was in you. And, as an added bonus, you get a very erotic underbelly massage".

I was a bit mystified at that but then realized that the top would be open so I would be thrusting under her underbelly. In any event, I went to work and of course took care of Nancy up top too. "Praise god this is un-f-in believeable!!!" screamed Nancy. I was very stimulated myself but I was mainly focused on her tremendous enjoyment.

At that point she put her massive muscular arms around me and squeezed! I thought I might stop breathing it was so tight. I could just stand there so she did the back-and-forth herself and not 20 seconds later came the telltale signs: shaking and writhing every which way. Fat rolls heaving in every direction.

"I don't know how much more ecstasy my heart can take!" said Nancy but I LOVE it! Of course it was my turn and I was already so aroused it didn't take long. I gave Nancy my own strong-arm hug as I lurched hard into the Wireless Pussy. Touching her underbelly in the process only added to the experience.

"Very well done! I'm proud!" exclaimed Sadie. "Woody, do what you do best" was her command.

Woody just had to insert a cone-shaped device because Annette's belly button was already deep. "You have a beautiful "innie" just suited for this purpose" declared Sadie. The experience was just as blissful for them.

We were spent at this point and Sadie knew what we needed -- a good bed. "Naptime!" she said and out rolled another huge bed. This time the layout left to right was Woody, Annette, me, then Nancy.

We drifted off to a blissful sleep...

To be continued


----------



## bbwsrule (May 31, 2012)

*Cruisin’ XXVI*

We woke up about an hour and a half later. Personally I felt very refreshed. Sadie was right there “good thing you slept so well. Men, you’ll need all your energy for your final fun room. Girls, put on the headphones you see at the left wall. We need to see if you agree to the plans”.

With that, the sisters went over and put on the headphones. They listened for about 30 seconds and both said “I agree”. Sounds sinister but enticing…

“Time for the wardrobe selection”. Sadie never missed anything. That was too bad because I thought both of the previous outfits were very hot.

“I’m gonna be big Mamma!” said Annette. That was a character played by Martin Lawrence in some of his movies. She was huge and wore a polka dot dress. Naturally Annette looked much better in it than Martin Lawrence in a fat suit!

Nancy put on a flannel robe and slippers. She said “I’m goin’ to get really frumpy” as she put on an oversize slip that hung down below the robe. She put rollers in her hair. “This is my answer to all those fat frazzled housewives who think they can’t be smokin’ hot! They just need to be ready to get it on!”.

Man, these sisters were really uniquely ideal women as far as I was concerned. The “tie” in the middle of her robe was tied right in the middle of her middle, showing just how gargantuan it really was. The width of her hips and protuberance of her butt hiked the robe up showing more thigh and slip. “All you need is a Martini and a cigarette” I said &#8211; “just kidding about the cigarette”.

After some more hilarity over these outfits we exited to find Roger waiting again. “Right now some new employees are finishing their training. They are about to give their pledge of allegiance and we should go listen in” said Roger.

With that we went a small ways to a new room. In it were about 10 men, standing at attention. They said their pledge as follows:

“We pledge allegiance
to the fat
of the United States of America
And to the pubic
for which it stands
One man, under squash
with adiposity and jism for all”

All 4 of us clapped. It was great to see the sisters have a sense of humor about every aspect of their fatness.

“Let’s go to the last stop, the Optional Reality Facilitator” suggested Roger. Of course what Roger suggests, we do. Now I might finally learn how they do these remarkable transformations of physical reality.

“I assume you have some means of detecting their FA status?” I asked about the new employees. Roger answered “Their monitored reactions to fat women and pictures of same don’t lie. We’ve had no problems yet. In fact you could say that is a labor of love for them”.

Just like that we were at the Optional Reality Facilitator lab. We were greeted by a man and woman. “Hi, I’m Mort and I’m in charge of the Optional Reality Facilitator lab” he said with outstretched hand. “I’m Mindy and I do the spirit world channeling” said the woman. She was a woman of average (not average for this ship!) weight, pleasant enough but not a great looker.

Mort continued “we’ve had tremendous assistance from Mindy who has been able to channel various spirit entities for us. Their main message is that we create our own reality. This fact is well understood by those who have OBE (Out of Body Experiences), who can travel to realms where reality immediately changes to meet conscious will.

The problem has been to apply the concepts to the physical world we are in, which is the least thought-responsive realm. Mindy’s spirits, who include “Seth”, famously channeled into 12 books by Jane Roberts have given us clues how to do it. Good old R & D did the rest”.

“I’ve been amazed by everything” I said “but especially by the immediate morphing that happened on command yesterday”. Mort said “that was something I was able to develop personally. So naturally, since I’m from ORF (Optional Reality Facilitator) they call me “Morph from ORF”. That’s a reference to “Mork from Ork” played by Robin Williams on “Mork and Mindy”.

“So there you have it, some brief hints at how things are put together here. To end the tour we have one last fun room. You men will be challenged &#8211; are you ready?” asked Roger.

“Woody’s always woody!” exclaimed you know who. “Ben’s always been ready!” I said trying to sound equally hip.

“Very well then” said Roger. I suggest you each have 4 sex bars, let them settle a bit, then let’s GO!”.

_Wasn’t it Charlie Sheen who said his only speed was GO?_ I thought. Certainly didn’t want to end up like him (except for the rich part).

We took our time eating our 4 sex bars each. The girls had a couple each also. They sat behind us giving us back massages. “You guys will need every ounce of strength. You know we’re with you all the way” said Annette lovingly.

With the combination of bars and massage I was both very horny and relaxed, an unusual combination. We entered a much larger unmarked room. Sadie greeted us “girls, you go off your own way. Men, keep your clothes on for the moment”. With that the sisters went back behind a big screen.

There was a setup like a game show. I realized it was like the “$100,000 pyramid”. Roger had assumed the podium as master of ceremonies. “I want to tell you two contestants that never before in the history of this ship have not only your two beaus but these 4 employees agreed to be at your disposal like this”. 

With that the curtain opened and 6 huge women were facing us! They were in 6 “boxes” &#8211; 3 in the bottom row, 2 in the middle, and 1 on the top. “Take a good look at these beautiful ladies who include of course Nancy and Annette but also Theresa who you know. You will get a chance to get acquainted with Toris, Muffin, and my goddess Susie. They have agreed to a girl that you guys are the two hottest passengers they’ve seen”.

I was serious bone with those comments!

“In 30 seconds the curtain will close so study each girl’s body carefully.” said Roger. Nancy was in the top box and Annette in the middle box on the bottom. On her left was Theresa. On the bottom right was Muffin.

On the left in the 2-box row was Toris the pear. That meant on the right was Susie. Man was she a knockout! She looked almost exactly like Nancy so it was critical to find some distinguishing characteristics. I noted that her belly was a bit smaller than Nancy’s and her rolls not quite as protuberant. Her breasts were even more enormous, with the biggest areolas I’d ever seen.

After I suppose 15 seconds the girls all turned around, slowly to let us get a side view. I noticed that Muffin had very little cellulite on her legs. Muffin also had the smallest hiney. Toris had an ass that was a bit bigger than Theresa’s and more dimpled as well. Susie had that “gooey fat everywhere” look that Nancy had. I was noticing that her hips were a bit less wide when I heard…

“Close the curtain” ordered Roger and the curtain came down. Then appeared a triangle of category choices like in “$100,000 pyramid”. He continued “The categories are “guess that gut”, “name that nipple”, “assign that ass”, “call that cellulite”, “tell the tits”, and “verify the vagina”.

This is a competition, guys, but a friendly one. Winner gets 4 girls, loser 2 so everyone wins. Once the category is selected whoever hits their buzzer first guesses who has the specified feature. You get one point if you are correct, none if wrong. In any event your opponent, if I can call him that, then gets one turn. Are we clear guys?”

“Clear as mud!” joked Woody. “Just kidding” he said.

“Very well” said Roger. “Woody you pick the first category”. He replied “a woody always seeks a vagina. Verify the vagina”. “Remember the girls might change boxes (not that one!) at any time so don’t try to remember where they were earlier” reminded Roger.

At that point the curtain covering the top box and middle bottom box opened up just enough to reveal, well, pussy. I hadn’t thought to study that enough on our new contestants, but a fellow can get lucky can’t he? I would in any event get lucky.

I pounded on my buzzer as if I knew what I was doing. “The top vagina belongs to Annette” I said. “Very good!” said Roger. “1 point for Ben”. “Uh, the bottom vagina belongs to …. Susie” said Woody. “BZZZZ!” screamed Roger. “Close, as it belongs to her lookalike, Nancy”.

So I was ahead a point. “Ben pick the next category” said Roger. “Guess that gut” I said. I was pretty confident in this one so I was going to put the hammer down. With that the two middle box curtains parted enough to show two gorgeous guts. I pounded my buzzer just a moment before Woody so I got to pick. It was easy &#8211; it was Muffin and Toris. “The one on the left belongs to Muffin” I said. “The one on the right is Toris” said Woody. Still ahead by one.

“Woody select next “said Roger. “Tell the tits!” yelled Woody. I think we just both wanted to get this over with and get it on with the girls. This time Woody was slightly faster on the buzzer. This time it was Nancy and Susie but Woody might not be able to tell which was which. Sure enough he got them reversed and I didn’t so I was ahead 2 points. Score one up for careful observation.

We tied the next 3 rounds so I was the winner. “Before we select who gets which girls I must remind you of the 5 needs of man” said Roger, pontificating. “Food, Water, Shelter, Pussy, and strange pussy”. We both laughed out loud at that one.

“Woody, you get to pick one girl from the 3 you have had and one “strange”. Ben you get the other 4”. Woody picked Annette and Muffin. This pleased me because I wanted to compare Susie with Nancy and I wanted to see if there was some way to hoist Theresa’s 3 foot gut up enough for some lovin’. I had never had a pear before so Toris might be perfect…

“Ben I know you’re looking forward to one-on-one with these beauties but you have a challenge first” said Roger. Sounded like “Fear Factor” or something.

“Your mission”, said Roger, “is to service all 4 at once. That might seem impossible but of course we have aides. You will be able to use 2 of our special “power dildos”. You work out the configuration you want”.

Uh. Had to think. There was a huge mattress on the floor. I thought I should penetrate Nancy. I wanted to give mouth to Theresa &#8211; they would take care of the belly hoisting. I would hold a power dildo in each hand to enter the other two women.

I instructed Nancy to lie parallel to the bottom of the mattress, about 2 feet in. Theresa was then to lie parallel about 2 feet above Nancy, gut to the right. The other two girls were to put their V’s where my outstretched arms could reach with the “Power D’s”.

This routine made me a bit uneasy but with all the sex bars nothing would stop me. Each girl was obviously moist and very turned on so that helped. I mounted Nancy first then turned on the D’s and inserted them. Then Theresa got her face job.

It was quite a struggle to keep everything moving in synch. Of course they had thought to give me a middle-body support so I wouldn’t kill my back.

Everyone responded beautifully and luckily for me, all came pretty quickly. Theresa came first, again. Gave me lots of tasty juices! My head was getting a bit thwacked by her mountainofabelly but that was OK. Then Nancy, the personal connection helpful, came next. It was a good one but not one of the super-O’s the other fun rooms had enabled.

That allowed me to concentrate on the “strange”. Toris was enjoying it but it was really a turnon to see Susie heave and roll-jiggle all over. She was really a Nancy clone physically. With just two girls left I was able to lick those massive areolas. Susie then exploded! Hope Roger wasn’t jealous.

It took a bit longer but I got Toris off too. You can guess what I had to stimulate to make it work for her…

“Very good Ben! My wife in particular really enjoyed that. As a reward you get to go back behind the curtain and get treated to a 4-on-one by these beauties. Woody, you do 1 on 2 then 2 on 1 right here”.

With that I retired back to another mattress. I was so energized sexually that I was able to come once with each girl! First I had got up the courage to have Nancy on top. Not only could I take her weight on me but it was an incredible turnon! A couple of minutes later Theresa gave me an awesome suckling. It really got me going to see her chubby cheeks surround my member!

It took another couple of minutes but I wanted to do a “tittie F” with Suzie and I got just that. These were the biggest breasts I had ever seen so I went every which way on them. It amazed me how great it felt, without any artificial vaginas. The sight of those huge areolas and rubbing them made me explode again!

I had to wait another 10 minutes, after eating another bar before I could tackle Toris. Her monstrous ass needed doggie so I did that, with the help of a hoister. I loved having to use my entire armspan across her hips as I held on for dear life! It took quite a while to go off the 4th time. I really had to dig deep for that one but as in similar situations in the past, those can be some of the most powerful O's and this one was incredible!

After I was done I suddenly felt weak. “Keep up like this I’ll wind up in the hospital” I said.

Just then the curtain opened and the others came in. “Yes, everyone needs a break. No more fun rooms, except your Gainer’s Suite” said Roger.

With that I staggered back to the room with Nancy. “Poor baby” she said and she offered to carry me. I declined but went straight to bed. I was looking forward to another 14 hour night…

To be continued


----------



## bbwsrule (May 31, 2012)

*Cruisin’ XXVII*

I was working in a Sulfur mine. The stench was growing stronger and stronger as we headed further down. I reached for my handkerchief to cover my nose when suddenly, the mine started shaking. Then I felt a rush of stinky air blast through the shaft and myself pushed backward.

The feeling of dread and terror woke me up. I realized that Nancy had just ripped a massive flatch! The whole room smelled like Sulfur and worse. My jarring awake had woken her up as well. “Phewwwww!” I said.

“Sorry babe, gas attack” she said nonchalantly. She then looked at my “bitter beer face” and started laughing! With that she jumped off the bed, bent over (that in itself was cool) then spread her cheeks and ripped another right toward my face.

“Hey!” I said. “Go take a dump, and light a match!”. She came back with “well, if we can fart at each other we’ll be able to stay together forever”. True, but I resolved to get some “revenge”…

At this point a vacuum tube came down from the ceiling. “Flatulence removal” it said. Sounded like Sadie. Then it came down further and said “controlled burn”. That scared me, “controlled burn” is an oxymoron as far as I’m concerned. At this point we saw a clear jar, and inside there was a flame that soon went purple.

This was another amazing event in just these couple of days. Just like that, the stench was gone. Nancy was still laughing hysterically. “I guess I’ll have them add digestive enzymes the rest of the week” she said. “Good idea!” I said “you don’t I’ll call you “powerfarter””. With that I rolled back over. It was 1:12 AM and I needed lots more sleep.

I was back asleep when Nancy came back (I guess from the toilet) and started massaging my arm. “What’s doin?’” she said seductively. “Sleeping” I answered. “They might have to take me to the sperm bank before I’m ready again, at least right now”.

At that point I rose up and, holding my right index and middle fingers together, reached toward her crotch. I said “but I’m willing to “Jack(off) the Ripper””.

“Very kind of you to offer babe but I agree, let’s sleep and see if we can’t wake up refreshed” said Nancy and back to sleep we went.

We slept in till after 9 AM, so that was maybe 15 hours of sleep. I did feel great but not ready for any sex. I could still get tremendous pleasure watching Nancy as she heaved her massiveness around the room. She winked at me and gave me all kinds of enticing angles.

“I’m gonna have a fattening breakfast. Wanna watch?” she asked, knowing I would never turn that down. “I want comfort” she said, “just something that will loosely drape over my massive gut and hips. You’ll have lots of fat to play with underneath while I pig out”.

That was certainly a battle plan I could live with. With that she reached into the Armoire and pulled out a huge sundress that fit her desires perfectly. It was loose and translucent, enough to show some undies but not total seethru.

I got dressed quickly and off to breakfast we went. Of course “Wood &#8216;n Sis” were there to greet us. “I must say Ben your sexual prowess of the last two days is beyond amazing” said Annette. She always knew exactly what to say!

“I had a good time beyond any possible imagining, but I’m spent for now I’ll tell you” I said. “I’m a bit conflicted: Dr. Oz says men that have lots of orgasms live longer. On the other hand Wilt Chamberlain, who claimed to have made love to 20,000 different women, died at age 60. That might wilt my stilt”. I saw a pouty look from Nancy…

“Only for a little bit, don’t worry honey” I said and gave her a deep kiss. Nancy had ordered her breakfast, nonmodified except to add digestive enzymes. I guess she did care about my olfactory discomfort after all.

It was nice to just sit back, enjoy Nancy’s body in a normal outfit, with no agenda pressing us. I was happy to make her happy, massaging all her wonderful dimpled, celluited and fatrolled skin. Of course I had to keep track of what she ate.

She had a total of 5 plates of food: eggs, bacon, grits, buttery toast, jelly, lox and bagels with cream cheese, waffles with the usual toppings, pancakes, sweet rolls, croissants, fruit, and even cereal. And of course, topped off with a huge bowl of ice cream with chocolate sauce.

“Where can you feel that I’m fatter?” Nancy asked. “I’d say the hips are stretching a bit further” I replied. “this big roll beneath the boobs definitely looks bigger”.

“Then I’m doing my proper job as a fat girlfriend, aren’t I?” she said so enticingly it made my heart melt. “Perfect” I said. “That’s the word that keeps popping up in my mind when I think about you”.

“OK you two! You are outmushing even us and that’s hard to do.” said Annette. She had a pile of 6 empty plates to her left. She had on a two-piece outfit, a medium length skirt (similar fabric to Nancy’s). The top had inched up with her pigout, leaving her lowest roll to slop out in every direction.

“I know you’re spent Ben, but tonight if you’re ready we’d like to do a foursome. I’ve got provisions…” said Annette, holding up some sex bars. I was starting to get aroused at least mentally.

I could see that being around these two it was going to be nonstop sex. How bad could that be?

“Sounds great” I replied. “By the way, where are we? We have paid no attention to where the ship has gone”.

“We land in Cozumel” said Woody. “Wonder what the natives will say about us superfatties?” asked Annette. I guess that meant we were going to leave the ship and find out.

Sure enough, at about 10 AM we landed in Cozumel. We all went down the gangplank. It still surprised me to see how agile Nancy was, I had to work to keep up with her.

A couple of dark-skinned Mexicans came up to us “esta seniorita es muy bonita” and “los senioritas es gorditas”. They had just been called pretty and very fat. “Muchas gracias, senor” said Nancy and Annette responded similarly.

We stayed on the beach. It felt good to exercise the legs with the resistance of the sand. We came upon a mini carnival. We saw a “guess the weight” stand (signs were in Spanish and English).

“Aqui! Aqui!” yelled the proprietor. “I guess your weight. No charge!” he said. Annette sat down first. “385 pounds” he said in broken English. “I don’t think I’m that big but let’s see” said Annette.

With that she climbed onto the scale and the needle went “sproing” as it jumped around a couple of times. It said 360 pounds. “Guess I’ve gained about 15 pounds since my last weighin” said Annette. I have to say she looked it. I was getting excited again thinking about her dropping by tonight…

“I come closer with you” he said pointing at Nancy. “you weigh 385 pounds”. With that Nancy got on the scale and the “sproing” was even more pronounced. The scale read 382 pounds. “Up 17” said Nancy.

The proprietor pulled his fist up an down, evidently proud of his Nancy-weight-guess.

“Do you mind eef I say, madam, thees is a vehry beautiful abdomen you have”. It always amused me to see how those for whom English is not the first language abuse the vernacular.

“Why thanks! I hope you have a gordita of your own!” said Nancy. “Why si, I do. She es muy bonita, up to 325 pounds. But mi senorita ees pregnant so muchas mas”.

Annette piped in “if the three of us get together, we’d have to go to the grain bin to get weighed”. All this fat talk was definitely bringing my libido back to life.

We enjoyed the walk on the beach but started to head back. I could not resist giving Annette some playful touches. Woody got in his licks with Nancy of course.

By 11:30 we were back on board. Time for lunch…

To be continued


----------



## bbwsrule (Jun 2, 2012)

*Cruisin’ XXVIII*

Nancy and Annette had each snacked on a triple scoop ice cream cone, some cotton candy, and buttery popcorn while at the beach. So, they only wanted a small snack at lunchtime.

“I need some exercise” said Nancy, “you in?”. Yes, I was. I hadn’t done much since getting on the ship. My body was craving some weights and cardio.

After our light lunch we went back to the room to don exercise outfits. Of course one that fit Nancy was right there in the Armoire. These were just black gym clothes, huge shorts with a drawstring, and a tanktop. She looked stunning in the black top that really emphasized her breasts particularly well.

We strolled over to the exercise room and were greeted by a 40ish brunette BBW weighing about 240 pounds. Of course she was perfectly proportioned but very muscular. I could see both triceps and biceps muscles bulging out of her thick arms. There was plenty of fat to admire as well, especially hips and ass.

She greeted us and said “hi, I’m Randi, in charge of “fitness for fatties””. “You are an impressive specimen” I said, “mind if I feel you flex?”. She said that was fine and let me feel her very thick arm muscles. It was fun to think what that kind of power could be used for.

We chat for a moment and she said “I’m very happy with the work on weight fluctuations they’ve done in the Metabolic Center. I’ve gained and lost over 1200 pounds but feel great. My skin has maintained it’s softness and flexibility”.

“You must have a nickname” I said. “Of course” said Randi. “I’ve had 6 kids and my weight keeps going up and down, so they call me “Yo Yo Ma”. _The famous violin player_ I thought.

“First you want to warm up. We have a machine to help you do it to your right”. It was a big booth with a huge seat. Nancy sat down, and various belts came out to jiggle her. “This isn’t erotic jiggling” said Yo Yo, “but a special warmup for the muscles”.

Then came out some padded arms that kneaded her in various places. “I feel relaxed but energized” said Nancy.

After a couple of minutes of warmup, while I stretched and used light weights, Nancy bounded up and said “I’m ready”.

We went over to the dumbbell rack and I grabbed two 15 pounders to start with for curls. Nancy grabbed two 35’s! We worked in synch and both did 12 reps. “Don’t worry babe. I need the strength a lot more than you do” reassured Nancy.

Next we went over to the leg press machines. I did well I thought using 240 pounds. I looked over to see Nancy at a bigger machine and noted that she was pressing 950 pounds!

“Must have Eric Heiden tree trunks in there!” I said. Nancy looked at me funny, so I clarified “the US Olympic skater from 1980. Strongest legs I’d ever seen”.

And so it went on. Nancy was able to use the “lean back” chair for back strengthening, but her belly was in the way for ab training. For that of course they had a machine similar to the one she had used a couple of days ago in the room.

For cardio we did speedwalking around the track. It was everything I could muster to keep up with her.

Yo Yo came over again and said “we have calculated your setpoint. Do you want to know what it is?”

“Why of course” said Nancy. “Yours is 470 pounds, Annette’s is 450 pounds” replied Yo Yo. “Are you sure?” asked Nancy, “that’s a lot”. “Yes of course. You have excellent bone structure and metabolic function and of course you are very strong.” It was exciting to hear that she could continue to gain, if she chose, and still be fine.

Back in our suite we took a shower. I washed Nancy’s back, using various “fat roll” ointments and creams they had provided. She was definitely getting aroused but I still wasn’t ready.

We dried off and drifted to sleep. We had slept over 2 hours when we heard our doorbell ring.

It was Annette and Woody. Luckily, I felt like I was getting back to normal. Annette had on a knee-length dress, sleeved, that was purple. It wasn’t too tight nor was it seethru. It was very pretty however and of course she looked great in anything.

Suddenly, the dress became translucent, then transparent! I could see her massive jugs contained by a very sexy purple bra that was a little too small. She had no undies on at all.

“I’m going Commando!” she explained for the no undies. 

“What about the disappearing dress?” I asked.

“This was in my armoire tonight. It’s called “there/not there”. I can keep it there when I want privacy and make it not there, with this little button (she showed a small hand-held button) when I see a hunk like you”.

“Love that talk!” I said. “Luckily I am finally getting horny again”.

“That’s great but we need to party first. Remember I said we were bringing provisions. There’s a lot more than just sex bars” replied Annette.

With that she opened up a bag with lots of stuff in it. First we all ate a couple of sex bars. Then she pulled out a bag with an herb in it.

“Mary Jo Wanna!” I exclaimed. I hadn’t toked since College days.

Then I started thinking about comedian Ron White getting busted for possession by his disgruntled pilots. He spoke about it when I saw him live: “those two assholes…”.

“Sadie, I know you’re there. Will we get busted for smoking dope?” I asked.

“Use logic” said Sadie. She wanted me to figure it out.

“Ah, of course not! Pot makes you have the muchies and get horny. You would want us to get high as often as possible” I said.

“Good reasoning” said Sadie. “Enjoy your orgy”.

“That was why we had a light lunch” said Annette. “You just won’t believe what Sis and I can put away when we get high”.

With that Woody lit up a pipe. Nancy took the first toke, a big full one. She passed the pipe to me. I took a hard drag and tried to hold it in but after about 10 seconds I had to cough it out.

“Takes a little getting used to” reassured Nancy. Annette and Woody each took a deep drag and Nancy took a 2nd.

This time I took a less full inhalation and was able to hold it down. I was getting a serious buzz.

“What is this stuff?” I asked. “Oro de Acapulco” said Woody. I understood, “Acapulco Gold”. After a 3rd toke the girls started giggling and getting silly. Annette stood up and leaned in my face.

“Hey mahn, thees ees really goo sheet!” she said and just started laughing uncontrollably. “Are you Cheech or Chong?” I asked. I started giggling also. The room was vibrating a bit so maybe I would be done with the toking for the moment.

Woody then reached into the bag and came out with a couple of bags of candy. One was a huge bag of Peanut M&M’s, the other had a variety with Snickers, Hundred Grand, Mounds, you name it.

The other 3 continued to toke and were willing to let me pass for a bit. Woody tore open both bags and dumped the contents in two big bowls (I hadn’t seen these before but by now nothing surprised me).

“Perfect first course!” said Annette as she took several huge handfuls of M&M’s. Nancy had torn off the wrappers from 3 chocolate bars and was munching more rapidly than normal.

“We need some more munchies for the girls” I said, expecting them to soon materialize. “And, we need to treat our ladies right while they feast”.

Sure enough, down from the ceiling came a box on a platform. “Munchies delivered!” said Sadie. It was even stuff, in my condition, that I wanted. There was Supreme Pizza. Quesadillas. Gooey chocolate chip cookies. Baklava, one of my favorites. Cheese fries with Jalapenos. Maybe being in Mexico was relevant.

There were “slider” cheeseburgers, peanut butter and jelly sandwiches, Gyro sandwiches. Everything looked delicious in my condition.

I started eating a lot more than I normally would, and faster. Of course I was no match for the sisters who stuffed it in nonstop. At this point I noticed that the sister’s chairs rose up, and a smaller seat had risen up attached to the stem of their chairs. Ah yes! I had requested to be able to service the sisters while they indulged the munchies.

“You girls talk about my libido. I’m no match for your insatiable appetites. I’d like to serve you while you indulge yourselves with the food” I said, getting more excited but mainly wanting to please them.

I got on my lower chair, facing Nancy, and she opened up her skirt and pulled down her panties. I could sit up and give her some “toys-free” entertainment.

“Why how thoughtful of you baby!” she exclaimed. “Going down on me while all this food is going down in me!”. Being stoned seemed to slow down her reactions sexually but certainly not her appetite. I had a great time keeping at it and watching all the subtle (and not so subtle) signs that she was really enjoying it.

She started shaking more and more and said “I feel like time is standing still!”. She then erupted. It went on and on and on, I’d say for over 2 minutes. I was getting a compressed head between her powerful thighs, but was so thrilled at this endless O that I kept at it.

I looked over at Annette and she had apparently had the same experience. “My wonderful husband just takes my breath away” she said coyly, as she swished her hands through the air.

Now Woody, who had on a cowboy shirt said “time for the DoSeDo &#8211; everyone CHANGE PARTNERS!”. With that, we both got up, and danced around and around each other (we’re stoned, remember), laughing like crazy, then finally switched seats. The girls were amused as well.

“Nette!” I said “I’m at your service baby!”. “Great!” she replied, “but I want you to disrobe me and massage me all over”. I was thrilled to serve her any way she wanted. I managed to take off “not there” and she looked like she was ready to explode (size wise).

“Show me what you’ve eaten!” I commanded. She had her own waste bowl and she pulled it so I could see. There were candy bar wrappers, sandwich boxes, quesadilla wrappers, a couple of pizza boxes, the works. And that didn’t even include the stuff that came w/o wrapping, like peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.

“Looks like you’re doing a fat wife’s job perfectly!” I said approvingly. “I'd say you’ve gained 10 pounds just now”. Her belly appeared to stuck out about 2 ½ feet. I gave her the requested massage and titillation for about 15 minutes, then went to more erotic stimulation and she had another very powerful, but not as long, O.

“OK, time to stop the pigout and serve our wonderful men” said Annette. “Let’s do one at a time”.

With that they had me lie on the bed. I was at full attention by now. “Ben, put your butt on the corner of the bed and we’ll give you a real treat”.

With that the girls slathered their bellies with various creams and ointments. Then, they raised the bed so that they could give me a double-belly job! They brought their bellies up and down in unison and it felt unbelievable. I still felt a buzz and hadn’t come in 24 hours but still…

They used their soft and delicate touch just right also and I felt like a symphony of nerve endings being played to perfection. It was nice to still be high because I was able to hold out. Time seemed to stand still for me and I had the longest O of the whole cruise.

I kissed my girls in thanks and just sat back while they did the “popsicle” with Woody: he lay back while they bobbed up and down, giving him head in turn. What a cool idea! Maybe they could sell these "bobble head dolls" at the ballpark! Woody was higher than I was, having smoked more, and he had his own long O.

With that, the girls stood up and just paraded around, hitting their bellies together like bumper cars and giggling like schoolgirls. Finally, Nancy sat down. “This has been great guys, but I’m spent. We’ll find more adventures tomorrow”.

With that after some pleasantries they took off. Nancy lay on her left side on the bed, naked, and I just lay my head on her distended upper belly. With that we fell asleep for the night…

To be continued


----------



## bbwsrule (Jun 2, 2012)

*Cruisin’ XXIX*

I wasn’t used to pigging out. I came awake at about 2:30 AM to a seriously rumbly tummy. Remembering the previous night, I pulled the covers over Nancy’s face and Pfffffffffftttttt! Let her have a big stinky in the face.

She started coughing and went “Ohhhh!”. Then she had awoken enough to remember what had happened so she said “touché! Now we’re even”.

I had that post-buzz gunky feeling but after drinking a bottle of water I started to feel more normal. I closed my eyes and was out till morning.

I was startled awake at about 8:15 AM by the bursting open of the Armoire. “I back!” said the young man. The Chinese Comedian again. Which stoney pushed that button last night?

“You like Chinese man? Black rady? Spranish rady?”. Nancy had woken up and just to get rid of him she humored him with an answer “Caucasian”. “OK, I give you Cock Asian” said our humorist and he pulled down his drawers to reveal his hard rocket.

“Ha Ha” I said, “Cock Asian. Thanks for your attention but we’d like to go back to sleep”. “Bye now from your Shanghai Surprise” he sad “you much fatter but very breautiful” he added as he disappeared into the Armoire.

“Was that you?” asked Nancy. “Of course not” I said so we knew who to ask…

Our cruise continued for several more days (we decided to disembark when we got back stateside). The girls slowed way down on the eating, in fact Nancy lost almost 10 pounds before we left. She was still huge and stunning.

We did have a pot-free orgy night 2 days later. I got to learn yet another sex position, which was called the “manual tufuc”: The sisters stood side by side, bellies properly hoisted, and I would penetrate each one once before going immediately to the other.

It was of course great and I could hold out longer with all the exiting. The sisters would have a small wager on who I would come into, and each tried when they had me to get me there. I did have to ask “what happens if I come between entrances?”. “It’s a tie and you have to immediately go back for a tiebreaker” said Annette.

We found out that Annette had pushed the Chinese Comedian button that night and both of them promised to let us sleep in the rest of the way.

We had fun with all the activities, an Nancy and I spent a reasonable amount of time in the exercise room.

When it was time to disembark, we thanked Roger vociferously. We gave the staff members we met hugs, kisses, or handshakes. We were truly greatful.

Not long after, I asked Nancy to move in with me. I had to retrofit a few things but of course I was happy to do it. I then added another wing and invited Annette and Woody to live with us. We got along just as well as we did on the cruise.

We took and/or bought many of the items, toys, outfits, aides, etc from the cruise. Nancy and Annette now both work for Roger, promoting his products and cruises. For FA’s worldwide, the faces of these two beauties is quite a draw. Their YouTube videos have many thousands of hits. The extra $$ and bennies have come in handy.

Nancy and I got married. We added another couple of rooms that we made into fun rooms for our twice-weekly orgies. I spend 3 nights a week with Nancy, 2 with Annette, and 2 with all 4 of us together in a huge double-King bed.

Nancy didn’t pursue her setpoint, preferring to stay in the 340 to 360 range. Annette stayed about 10 pounds lighter. Their outfits and the way they wore them were hotter than ever.

I gave a slightly smaller ring to Annette, and Woody did the same for Nancy. Signified our “double marriage” arrangement perfectly.

We also had some guest rooms and from time to time, we would get visits from Roger & Susie, Toris, and the others. The men were included, so Roger got in on the action also. We even got a visit from Yo Yo and her husband. Man, did she know how to use her muscles! It was amazing how it felt to be inside a woman who had done so many Kegel exercises…

I did finally find out how I got on such a suitable cruise. I went in to the office one day and Olivia, my secretary, said “did you enjoy your cruise? I set that up for you, you know”. I for some reason hadn’t connected the dots but I let her know how much I appreciated it.

“How did you know?” I had to ask. “It couldn’t be more obvious” she said. "First of all, your first wife. Then, you’ve been trying to fatten me up for years, bringing me donuts each morning and having all sorts of snacks available. And of course it has worked pretty well”. She now weighed about 200 pounds, up about 50 from when I hired her.

“I have to say I’m so happy for you guys” Olivia said, “but I’m so wishing it could have been me”.

She was pretty cute so we would occasionally invite her to our orgies.

Both Nancy and Annette got pregnant, each gaining 65 pounds. It did nothing to stop their insatiable appetite for sex. I promised to have some live-in help. And of course, Queen Victoria type locks on our bedroom so our lovemaking would not be interrupted.

After each pregnancy both sisters would get back to pre-pregnancy weight.

Not many stories realistically end with “and we all lived happily everafter” but in this case, it fits perfectly! I feel like the luckiest guy in the world…

The End


----------



## bbwsrule (Jun 20, 2012)

*Cruisin’ XXX*

I was watching “Monk” and realized that this story can’t end on the 29th episode, so I’m back to update our situation.

I’m very proud of some of our breakthroughs in products for obese women and in “obese acceptance”, which I believe is distinct from (but of course related to) size acceptance. It is gratifying to see some very positive media exposure for very large girls, and the sisters have pioneered this effort.

Nancy has developed a line of super form-fitting slacks, shorts, bathing suits and the like that really hug the underbelly. Find these at cameltoe.com. There is nothing left to the imagination, as it should be!

Annette has been working with Muffin on a line of tops that properly showcase the lower belly, be it a muffin top or just a bottom roll that a girl would like to show off. Some of them allow for showing of naked skin for those so inclined. Annette has some white tops that are just dynamite, and she loves to walk around with her bottom roll swaying around in the flesh. Needless to say I have to frequently show her my appreciation. Find these at bigbellyrolls.com

We have made some adult videos, at the insistence of my horny exhibitionist wives. You can find some of them at biggirlslovejism.net, a nonprofit I established to fight efforts to fight childhood obesity.

Yo Yo Ma and Nancy have been working on gaining, losing, and regaining. Nancy has taken to crossing the 400 pound threshold, then lose back to 340 and back up again. She loves to get high and pig out during the gaining stages. Since most of the weight goes to her belly, it is as big as Theresa's! Annette joins in the fun too and they have a website, 2megaguts.com if want to subscribe. You won’t be disappointed!

In the meantime our work with Roger and his products continues to explode commercially. Of course the demand for his “friendly fat” enzymes and other products have a huge (in more than one sense) market.

Roger’s staff have developed “Supercharged sex bars” which more than double the effect of the previous bars. On our orgy nights, or when we have out of town swingers, we take them and go all night. If the girls get high at the same time, I lose count of the number of times they shake and quake.

We of course have had several complimentary cruises with Roger. The girls have often chosen to try the “halfway” supplemented diet that lets them gain about 60 pounds in a week’s cruise. They have many fans and autograph signings. Our agent has persuaded them to write some books and two are in the works: “A gainer’s autobiography”, and a shorter book “fun fat”. Both will have lots of tasty photos.

Annette has joined the brain trust part-time and has come up with some very sexy outfits and device ideas. One outfit is the “open belly” where there is a huge cutout to show the entire belly but the rest of the outfit is normal. It looks much better than a halter top. Her latest device is the "belly pussy" which allows parts of the belly to be used that are not fat rolls. Need I say how awesome it is?

They continue to create new sex techniques and positions that get added to Roger’s manual. The latest is “two tongue tour” where they both, with tongue extenders, give an awesome tour of my member at the same time. No words will suffice!

Our son is now 8 and seems to be a committed FA even pre-puberty. He loves to get lost in Nancy’s fat rolls and give them kisses. Fortunately he has his own room. Eventually I’ll have to get him his own BBW but not yet…

Thanks to all of you for your support for our enterprises. It has been very gratifying for all of us!

The end (again) for now


----------

